#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > 文字角色扮演 >  > [故事] 【二創/架空遊戲世界】神域獸途[7/23 第十七章 回溯]

## 帕格薩斯

第零章 始動

　　這裡是，神域之中的人間界。

　　在這動盪不安的時代，啟源使者們橫空出世之後，不只協助了教廷將叛變勾結魔界的黑騎士事件解決，也幫助了諸多地方人們的困擾與災禍。然而，人們正以為世界將能和平之時，惡魔們卻開始大肆入侵起人們賴以生存的家園。

　　啟源使者們只能與魔帝洛基的爪牙們正面衝突。畢竟若是連他們都倒下了，那身後驚懼而脆弱的黎民百姓將無所倚仗，淪為惡魔奴役與大肆屠殺的對象。

　　可謂是「一波未平，一波又起。」……

***

　　聖城納維亞，貿易區一隅。

　　「一共是280金625銀幣，謝謝。」

　　「菈娜老闆娘，真的沒算錯錢嗎？」

　　「沒有算錯喔。白瞳你給我的購物清單上，總和的這些糕點的總價……我打過折了，就是這樣的錢。」

　　「可惡，那些傢伙……」步出菈娜麵包店，淺灰色髮的少年，白瞳，抱著一大箱香噴噴熱騰騰的點心與麵包蛋糕，一面碎碎念著。

　　要不是為了隱瞞種族身分，白瞳早就二話不說化為狼形直接跑回目的地了，哪還需要大費周章搬著沉重糧食走在路上。

　　「主人，要在下幫您分擔些許重量嗎？」一旁緩緩飛行的源神夥伴利維坦問道。

　　「……這倒是不用了。」不知道是愛面子還是如何，白瞳婉拒了利維坦的好意，自顧自地越走越快。「我才不想要在公會裡的大家看到我連這些食物都要別人幫忙的樣子……。」

　　走著走著，不知不覺已經到了較為寧靜的住宅區域。拐過街角之後，一幢看似平凡無奇的獨棟房屋矗立在眼前。

　　這裡是公會「群獸領域」的納維亞分部。

　　大門旁只掛著「群獸領域」的牌子，除了歪歪扭扭的字旁幾個爪印之外，根本沒什麼特別的地方。然而就是此處，讓白瞳終於停下腳步。

　　「誰在啦！開門！」根本沒手開門的白瞳直接大喊。

　　吱呀一聲，大門打開了。

　　「謝啦幻瞳，你看那些無良的傢伙簡直要把我整死。」雖然嘴巴這麼說，但還是感激地對來應門的白髮少年，幻瞳，道謝。

　　「需要幫忙嗎？」幻瞳笑了笑。「我剛剛完成今天的練習，還沒有很累。」

　　身為亟需要速度與靈敏的戰弓與雙手杖使用者，每天的練習自然是必要的。

　　「沒關係，我自己拿過去就好。」白瞳搖搖頭。

　　走過前院，淺灰髮少年一腳踹開房屋的門。

　　「啊勒！什麼啊，是白瞳回來喔。」有個聲音先是嚇了一跳，然後馬上懶散了下來。「辛苦啦──」

　　「帕格我去你的！」走過玄關，白瞳看見半躺在沙發上喝果汁的褐髮青年，帕格薩斯，根本不等別人的話說完就吼道。大步走到青年面前碰地一聲放下箱子，淺灰髮少年的聲音充滿怨氣。

　　「冤枉喔，我又不是點最多的，才只有請你幫忙買兩杯搖滾白星。」帕格回望，輕輕地放下果汁的杯子。「誰叫這次猜拳你剛好最輸，該你跑腿啊。」

　　「很重欸你知不知道──」白瞳氣憤。

　　「你不是狼族嗎還會重？訓練不夠？」帕格打哈欠。

　　「最好啊啊啊啊──」白瞳幾乎要翻桌了。

　　幻月站在一旁，有些不知所措──雖然說，這樣類似的爭吵在公會裏已經習以為常了。

　　「唷，幻月你站在旁邊幹嘛啊。」一個輕鬆的聲音把幻瞳的注意力拉了回來。正是公會裡的另一位成員，白髮少年，夜落白櫻。此時的他剛剛從武器房裡走出來，便看到這吵得熱火朝天的景象。

　　「白瞳幫忙跑腿買太多東西了……」光看起來就很重。

　　「啊，想說好久沒吃城裡的香草餅了，我就在購物清單上寫了13打……」白櫻望了望箱子，像是突然想到什麼般地說。「然後還有果醬吐司兩條跟牛角還有……」

　　「……」幻瞳無語了。「你最好祈禱白瞳不要聽到是你寫的。」

　　然而像是應了剛剛說的話一樣，和帕格吵得氣喘吁吁的白瞳突然轉過身望著白櫻，一臉怨恨地喊著：「什麼！原來是你寫的嗎啊啊啊！」

　　就算公會有兩周採買一次物資的制度，也不是這樣寫的吧！

　　腦海裡連環大爆炸的白瞳幾乎要爆炸了。樂見戰場轉火的帕格勾勾嘴角，一臉幸災樂禍地望著當事人。

　　「慢著，寫最多的也不是我啊！」白櫻一愣，忙不迭地搖搖手。「你為甚麼不問剩下的五帥或是護衛隊的成員啊，又不是都我跟帕格寫的。」

　　而且誰知道，公會成員多得難算，猜拳之後白瞳這次又剛好是最輸的。

　　發覺找不到明確對象生氣加上東西都搬回來了，白瞳默默地嘆氣，倒是冷靜了下來。反正多的是時候整回去，不急著這時候討公道。

　　「那這次就算了，下次再說。」勾起謎樣笑容的白瞳，很快地平靜下來，露出平常人畜無害的表情。

　　「那好啊開吃囉。」帕格悠悠閒閒地回答，然後爬起身朝屋內大喊：「夥伴們！搶糧啦！」

　　「喔啦喔啦喔啦！」「嗷嗷嗷嗷嗷開吃囉！」正當公會成員們陸續從房間現身時，突然大門外一陣瘋狂的敲擊聲。

　　「咦？」其中一位公會成員──路恩，望向了門口的方向。不僅是他，大家都愣愣地望著玄關之外。

　　「是誰啊……。」另一位公會成員，大神狼兒，緊張地握緊了背在背後，聖劍的劍柄。

　　白櫻可沒這個耐性等在原地。他直接大步走向玄關，打開房門走向大門口。然而才剛開了一條縫，卻看見一隻手顫巍巍地滑進縫隙哩，手的主人顯然已經失去意識。

　　白櫻一驚，連忙打開門一瞧。是一個渾身是血的少女，手中還抓著一把幾乎要報廢的太刀，已經昏了過去。

　　「野魂！」不知道是誰突然喊了一聲。

　　「怎麼會這樣？」帕格此時也站起身，走到了門邊，終於露出認真的表情。

　　這個重傷的少女正是公會成員之一，有「靈刃」稱號的野魂。明明副武器選擇了雙手杖之後的攻擊強大不已，理論上是極為強勢的，然而如今卻……

　　為什麼會傷成這樣？

　　白櫻扶起昏迷的野魂，表情逐漸森冷。



……待續(咦

------------------
啪嘰碎碎念時間
大家好啊是帕格薩斯喔，五帥坑開啦！！(爆炸
這次是基於幻想神域這個遊戲的架構而衍伸創作的二次創作文章，請大家笑納(?

----------


## 夜落白櫻

喔吼吼13打啥的不夠啊(x
第一集就出場了表示愉悅(意義不明
期待啪嘰的下一集OWO(等著啪嘰把我的中二發揚光大(不)

----------


## 弦月

咦咦這是什麼時候決定好要寫的！？
好多獸都出現了OwO/
那那這樣我呢我會出場嗎(x
啪嘰寫的很棒了，繼續努力囉OwO/
期待下一章^w^

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

哦哦~新小說

所以可以投稿五帥囉？

那有需要注意那些部分？

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

啊啊啊啊喔喔喔喔我真厲害ㄧ出場就有血（#
啪嘰寫的很好耶OwO
期待切磋（？
所以狼樂公會有很多獸並且能獸型人型交換囉？
那⋯五帥是什麼？
還有野仔人型是深咖啡的頭髮唷

----------


## 帕格薩斯

> 喔吼吼13打啥的不夠啊(x
> 第一集就出場了表示愉悅(意義不明
> 期待啪嘰的下一集OWO(等著啪嘰把我的中二發揚光大(不)


因為白櫻是五帥裡的中二帥(幹住手
放心後面還有得大吃的喔齁，感謝回應(?
只要腦洞一直開就沒有問題




> 咦咦這是什麼時候決定好要寫的！？
> 好多獸都出現了OwO/
> 那那這樣我呢我會出場嗎(x
> 啪嘰寫的很棒了，繼續努力囉OwO/
> 期待下一章^w^


弦月也要進來玩嗎owo！
好像不少獸有興趣，晚一點應該會想要開蒸餃的說owo/
感謝期待，請期待蒸餃！(???




> 哦哦~新小說
> 
> 所以可以投稿五帥囉？
> 
> 那有需要注意那些部分？


其實五帥是聊天室裡決定好的(o
不過也歡迎蒼哥來玩，剛好又開了一個新腦洞(?
敬請期待蒸餃owo




> 啊啊啊啊喔喔喔喔我真厲害ㄧ出場就有血（#
> 啪嘰寫的很好耶OwO
> 期待切磋（？
> 所以狼樂公會有很多獸並且能獸型人型交換囉？
> 那⋯五帥是什麼？
> 還有野仔人型是深咖啡的頭髮唷


因為你報名了所以(欸
野魂講的完全迷有啜辣(欸
五帥是當初我們在聊天室聊出來的，下章會正式介紹唷//
敬請期待，也感謝指正！xD

----------


## 帕格薩斯

第一章　異域

　　望著此番此景，公會成員沉默了。

　　「慢著。」帕格薩斯突然出聲，語調裡與平常迥異的認真起來。「我記得是上弦月妹子說想帶團去新的異界刷，沒錯吧？現在只有野魂回來，那代表著……」

　　還記得早上時，擁有奶油嫩黃色髮、活力充沛的少女，上弦月，才剛跟大家討論關於聖城盛傳新的世界裂縫的傳聞。

***

　　「欸欸欸大家知道嘛！我今天去找鐵匠大姊亞妮拉絲玩牌的時候，聽到旁邊有人說，探勘到新的世界裂縫了！」長長馬尾隨著話語的陳述晃動著，足見上弦月到底有多興奮了。「有新的世界裂縫就有新的材料和武器，還有更多可愛的怪物，有人有興趣嗎！我想去！」

　　公會其他成員都露出有些微妙的眼神。大家都知道，面前這個正神采飛揚地說著話的女孩正是目前公會裡的「狂暴戰斧」。號稱公會裡最強戰士的她，擁有著令人避之唯恐不及的驚人怪力與高強的武技。

　　聽說在剛剛加入公會時，便是在公會的操練場上有著「完勝女王」異名的實力。

　　「我！」野魂開心地揮揮手。

　　「感覺很好玩……」黑髮青年，哈特，也舉起手來。

　　「啊，剛好畫圖告一段落，我可以去。」紫髮青年，艾萊維亞拉，也舉起手來。

　　「-1-1-1！」上弦月開心地喊。

　　「帕格，你不來玩嗎？」野魂轉過頭，望著正站在牆邊吃雞肉串的帕格薩斯。

　　「聽起來是很好玩啦，不過我想等你們回來再說。」一邊嚼嚼一邊說話，帕格揉了揉腰，似乎有點不舒服。「昨天為了制服艾德諾爾那傢伙我差點沒被整死……誰會在床上撒源神經驗碎塊啊，痛死我了……。」

　　艾德諾爾是個被帕格拖進公會裡的人類，本來一秒要轉頭就跑的橙髮少年在猛然看到公會裡毛呼呼的獸們之後，馬上就答應了加入公會。而因為帕格近乎變態般的瘋狂騷擾，所以常常出現與溫和表面南轅北轍的異常作為。

　　而有的時候這兩人的相處，總令某些女孩心花朵朵開……。

　　公會裡的其餘人們都露出相當玩味的眼神望著帕格。

　　「什麼眼神啊……。」帕格感受到視線一股惡寒，但又說不上來是什麼意思。

　　結果後來在一番周旋之下，上弦月依舊是湊齊了五人的小隊，準備開拔到新的世界裂縫去探險。

　　「路上小心。年輕人別總是橫衝直撞，一時輕敵的話可是會發生意外的啊。上弦月你做為隊長就要好好保護隊員，不要總是……」公會裡的元老級人物──蒼煌‧伊亞諾特，耳提面命地叮嚀著上弦月。

　　「蒼煌爺爺，弦月餅絕對沒問題的啦！」一旁全副武裝，摸著腰間雙刀刀柄的野魂笑著說，晃眼的笑容令人也由衷地感到開心。

　　「我們出發囉！」上弦月向公會的大家揮揮手，率先一腳踏入了傳送法陣之中。……

***

　　「其他人，還在裂縫裡嗎。」皺緊眉頭，緩緩走向玄關的白髮人影正是除了從來沒出現過的會長之外，眾人最敬重的長者──蒼煌‧伊亞諾特。

　　早說了要他們小心的。

　　「蒼煌爺爺。」白櫻微微點頭，臉上依然沒有多少血色。「您看出什麼線索了嗎？」

　　「先把野魂帶去醫務室吧。」蒼煌說，一面捻著下巴的山羊鬍。「源神，理應會知道發生過什麼事。……」

　　伸手幫白櫻把野魂緊抱的太刀拿下來，一旁的幻瞳突然一愣。

　　野魂的武器並不是太刀，而應該是她最愛惜最喜歡的雙刀「斬空之翼」與輔助武器，雙杖「龍魄」。既然並非自己能用的武器，也不是固有武器外裝……有什麼理由，野魂的手把這幾乎要報廢的破刀抓得這麼緊？

　　在那個世界裂縫裡頭，到底發生了什麼事？

　　不久，蒼煌帶著白櫻等人到了醫務室。

　　因為醫務室裡平常是由艾萊負責的，如今前者在裂縫中生死未卜，只能緊急召集擁有治療能力的公會成員幫忙。

　　「野魂……。」帕格擔心的望著雙眼緊閉的棕髮少女。雖然理智告訴自己野魂會沒事的，但是帕格更擔心如今尚未歸來的其他人。

　　「雖然擔心，但是在衝動行事前，也要知道我們現在面對的到底是什麼樣的問題。」一旁的蒼煌望了望棕髮青年，嘆了口氣，淡淡地開口。只見他微微瞇起眼，開始默念著些什麼。

　　整個空間中開始蔓延著肉眼無法看見，但是卻明確地能讓人確切感覺到的波動。

　　「這是……」白瞳愣愣地望著面前的景象。

　　自野魂身上泛起了一陣虛幻的火光，明明不具溫度卻散發著令人心頭為之一揪的氣息。

　　這是啟源飛龍─燭龍獨有的氣息。

　　不久後，憑空出現在大家眼前的燦黃色小龍，正是野魂的本源源神，燭龍。

　　明明只有啟源使者本人才能召喚出的本源源神，卻是被蒼煌一手呼喚出來，這令在場的公會成員們驚訝不已。

　　但還來不及驚訝，燭龍便開了口：「主人的夥伴們，有危險！」小小的眼睛裡，充滿著驚慌。

　　是什麼能讓具有驚人神力的源神如此懼怕？

　　「危險？」白櫻問，挑了下眉。

　　「裂縫裡的魔物……太過強大了。」燭龍平時充滿朝氣的聲音此時有些喪氣。「領首的帶著凱撒將軍前進的啟源使者，是強行把主人送出來的……」

　　「是上弦月！」帕格思索片刻便喊道。帶著凱撒去打副本的，公會上下除了上弦月還有誰？

　　「本來以為……頂多如尋常其他的裂縫一般，稍微小心一些就好了，然而……」燭龍說，「就、就在裂縫裡的第一位強者出現以前，突然發生了奇怪的變化……」

　　「你慢慢說，不要急。」蒼煌溫和地說。

　　燭龍像是下定了什麼決心一般，深呼吸了一口氣。

　　「在隊伍的前方，出現了……另一隻完全一模一樣的隊伍！與主人和其他人的氣息以及身旁的其他源神夥伴們，完全一模一樣的組合！」燭龍驚慌失措。

　　「鏡像魔法？」蒼煌問，少見的面色凝重。

　　「不是……」燭龍說。

　　「就像是主人與夥伴們的雙胞胎，現在則是他們的敵人……。」

　　也就是說，在副本裡的上弦月隊伍，他們遇見的對手是，他們自己！

　　「怎麼會這樣……」幻瞳有些傻了。

待續。
--
啪嘰的ft時間
有點兒趕，聽說我明天要考創意數學的期中考(？
有任何指教歡迎提出，謝謝大家~

----------


## 夜落白櫻

忘了光速回文我真是不盡責的讀者(欸
弦月跟世界裂縫敢死隊遭遇危機LA!
下一集就是拯救敢死隊隊員們了嗎?對吧(?)
繼續期待啪嘰的下一章啦OWO/~加油~

----------


## 帕格薩斯

第二章 救援

　　如此詭異荒謬的事情從燭龍的嘴裡講出來，卻沒有任何人會懷疑。

　　與自己的力量完全相同的分身戰鬥？

　　除了說這是魔法，還有任何解釋的方式嗎？然而，燭龍卻說了，不是。

　　蒼煌的眉頭深鎖著，如同公會裡其餘聽見這番話語的成員一般，氣氛凝重。

　　「這裂縫是目前為止我們從未遇過的類型。……」幻瞳有些小聲地說。雖然比起出外採集物資或是掃蕩魔物來說，幻瞳更常待在分部內幫忙眾人處理內務。但是關於異世界與各世界裂縫的情形，多少還是知道一點的。

　　「怎麼說？」白櫻望了望正一邊碎念一邊咬著餅乾包裝袋的銀髮少年。

　　「最初我們第一次遇見的裂縫或異世界，應該是在披月丘陵的白石神殿之中，沒錯吧？」幻瞳發現餅乾包裝袋打不開，只好默默地拿在手上，但還是認真地說：「那裡出現的是因為渴望力量而指使其他部族的獅族前皇子，還有因為封印鬆動而甦醒的詛咒者尼諾。」

　　這都是基於這個世界的架構上，開闢出小空間封印了怪物的狀況。

　　「雙瀑森林，微光秘境是過去矮人的遺跡，嚴格來說只是與世隔絕的地方……」

　　幻瞳陳述著過去到現在，大家普遍遇到的狀況。

　　「啊……幻瞳，抱歉啊，我插個嘴。」帕格薩斯突然舉起手來。「我懂你的意思。」

　　「我只是覺得，這次弦月妹子她們去的地方，既然出現這種超出我們認知的奇怪狀況，那我有個大膽的假設，不知道適不適合講。」

　　「你說吧。」蒼煌望著平常懶懶散散的青年，沉聲開口。

　　「首先，我們至今碰過的所有裂縫，幾乎都是以前就存在過的，只是因為近年的動盪導致異變現象。」帕格說。「不然就是裡面的殘缺傳送陣法被我們誤動，而傳送我們到了未知座標的空間裡。」

　　「我暫且把這些，歸類成『遺跡類裂縫』。」

　　「然而出現了顛覆我們認知的東西，而就我們知道的會讓這世界出現荒謬狀況的勢力或力量是什麼？又是什麼意圖將聖劍給除去封印，最後鎩羽而歸？是什麼讓前任教宗犧牲了生命戰死？」接連的拋下問題，帕格的語氣越來越重。

　　魔界，惡魔們的力量。

　　即使不說出口，眾人心中的答案此時卻都是一致的。

　　「所以說，帕格……」略為思考了下，白櫻也不笨，直接一針見血地回答：「你的意思是，你覺得上弦月他們去的裂縫，是魔界搞出來的？」

　　「我覺得應該是這樣。」帕格的表情冷了下來。平常在公會裡給人的印象是隨興懶散死阿宅的青年，此刻卻隱約帶給人森冷之感。

　　「主人他們當初，的確是遇到了異常強大的怪物……」燭龍終於再度開口，但卻像是畏懼著青年的氣息一般微微退了退。「而且，就算與主人一同使用了燭陰烈焰，那些怪物也不太會受到影響……。」

　　頂多就是動作略微凝滯，卻還是張牙舞爪地朝隊伍撲來。但是燭龍印象最深刻的就是，幾團如同眼球一般的魔焰竄出了眾怪物們的體表，瞬間化去自己的本命火焰的畫面。

　　「魔焰？」蒼煌問。「長得像眼睛的火焰？」

　　燭龍點點頭。

　　火與眼……。

　　「真的是魔族呢……」突然，淡淡的語句響徹了眾人的耳畔。「火焰不是魔法，而是天賦技能。『人形雙目似火，其一型為人、另一型為豹。』這是七十二柱魔神之一的佛勞洛斯，沒有別的可能了。」

　　黑髮紅眼的青年，路德卡恩，此時出現在眾人眼前──的日光燈管上。

　　眾人心中都狠狠地把想吐槽的話語硬生生地嚥下了。

　　「是你啊，路恩。」帕格一臉不意外的打了招呼。「你的登場方式還是一樣怪怪的。」

　　豈止是怪……

　　知道帕格薩斯在說甚麼的都有些哭笑不得。

　　有「幽靈神帥」稱號的路德卡恩，在公會裡的大家通常是只聞其名不知其何許人也。只聽說就是隻來無影去無蹤的公會元老之一，帥得人神共憤的帥狼一隻。

　　然而每次憑空出現的時候，地點總是讓人噗哧一笑。

***

　　「路恩踩在我的冰淇淋上面啊啊啊……」受害者B這麼說。

　　「別說啦，我有一次在把艾德諾爾的陷阱拆掉的時候，路恩剛好踩在上面啊……」受害者P乾笑。

　　「嗯……有一次我在病床邊幫受傷的公會成員演奏小情歌的時候，路恩出現在那位成員的肚子上……」受害者A苦惱地說。

　　「有啊，有一次我在看著鏡子裡的我又比昨天更帥的時候……路恩突然出現在鏡子上啊啊啊啊啊啊。」受害者Y一臉悲憤。

***

　　總之，帥氣地出現在奇怪的地方似乎已經是路恩的技能了。

　　不過撇去這個不提，路恩似乎是為了當前的問題而出現的。

　　「原來已經知道這次的惡魔是誰了嗎……。」蒼煌深思。「佛勞洛斯……排名第六十四位的預知魔神、嗎。」

　　位列七十二魔神中的後段，佛勞洛斯（Flauros）轄下共有三十六個軍團。雖說只是魔界貴族中的公爵，實力卻是令人不敢小覷。

　　「蒼爺知道關於這個惡魔的事情嗎？」帕格望著老邁的長者。

　　「知也不知。」蒼煌輕輕搖頭。「我之前看過的資料沒有描述得很全面，因此我也只知道一點。」

　　「簡單來說，是以豹型出現的惡魔公爵。」路恩沉聲，「用一般的水是澆滅不了它的火焰的……」

　　「那該怎麼做呢？」白櫻眼睛閃過一絲什麼，抬頭望著路恩。

　　雖然彼此之間交情也算不錯，但是此時的路恩給人的感覺卻詭異萬分。是錯覺……嗎？

　　白櫻甩了甩腦袋，再狀似沒事似地把自己的頭髮整理成最帥的樣子。

　　「我也只是稍有耳聞，確切的方法我並不清楚。」路恩搖搖頭。「不過，若是你們正計畫著要去裂縫裡救弦月他們，我倒是可以跟去幫忙。」

　　路恩的這番話，正中了所有人下懷。

　　「我要去。」帕格薩斯率先反應。

　　「我！」白櫻說，「一方面是為了救他們，一方面不覺得英雄救美很帥嗎！」

　　「並沒有……」銀白髮少年涅安小聲地吐槽。

　　「我要去。」幻瞳揮揮手。「好久沒去異世界裡逛逛了……」

　　其實還有拉住白櫻阻止暴衝的意味在。

　　「我也要去！」白瞳叫道。「五帥四缺一算甚麼呀！」

　　五帥？

　　「那個......雖然有點不好意思，可是我有點想問，請問什麼是五帥？」最近剛加入的會員，深灰髮少年暗焰虎舉手問道。

　　「你居然不知道五帥……」某位會員愣了一下，隨即認真地解釋。

　　「五帥是指我們公會裡五位又帥又強的成員！帕格薩斯，人稱五帥之首的『逆天大帥』，曾經是我們公會的異界小隊長！夜落白櫻，人稱『中二聖帥』，…….」

　　路德卡恩是「幽靈神帥」，白瞳是「白帥帥」，而艾萊則是單名一字的「蟀」。

　　「這五位可稱為是我們公會裡除了二聖以外的最強者！而如今，除了還在裂縫裡的艾萊之外，他們要出動了……」解說著的會員充滿著興奮與期待。

　　而另一頭的蒼煌正一邊叮嚀著救援隊的大小細節。

　　「別太輕敵了。幻瞳，記得拉好白櫻不要讓他太激動到離開隊伍。」蒼煌不緊不慢地說道。「帕格薩斯，不要意氣用事，就算是艾德諾爾在裂縫裡也不要硬闖。至於白瞳……」

　　「我們一定不負蒼爺期望。」帕格薩斯點頭，緊抓著腰間的太刀不放。

　　救援隊伍人走向公會大門，其他成員們夾道目送他們。

　　「為了英雄救美！然後為了異界裡的好玩東西！」白櫻在大門大開，準備迎向傳送陣前，突然抽出鐮刀向前一指，豪氣萬千地大喊。

　　「目標！異界裂縫，出發！」　

待續。
--
帕格的ft
要不是我睡著了這篇早就更新了(蛤
話不多說，請各位慢用~

----------


## 弦月

喔喔終於更新了OwO(#

這集出現了很多奇妙的東西(?

然後路恩出現在冰淇淋上面指的是……踩在冰淇淋上面？？

然後蒼爺的話又被打斷了w

下一章就要營救弦月妹子（啥）了！

希望能快點看到下一章OwO/

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

啊啊看來我有一段時間是不會出場了W
白櫻中二的好(?
是說路恩出現在陷阱和別人的肚子是怎麼回事wwwww
總之期待下一章(敲碗(跟銀牙學的

----------


## 帕格薩斯

第三章 迷霧

　　不過眨眼的功夫，救援小隊的眾人已經到了謎樣裂縫的世界裡。

　　眼睛在好不容易習慣炫目的傳送陣法白光之後，映入眼前的景象一片迷霧，光線昏暗。

　　以眾人所踏足的石地似乎是在洞穴裡與周遭的石壁看來，眾人似乎是傳送到了一處山洞之中。

　　「到了啊……。」路恩說，表情有些複雜。不過隨即恢復成淡然的模樣。

　　「我的頭髮好像塌掉了……」白櫻在看見眼前景象之後的第一個反應，卻是擔心起剛被他整理好的帥氣髮型。「這裡的溼氣好重啊啊！」

　　是啊。迎面而來的霧氣沾面即濕，大出眾人的意料之外。

　　「哈啾！」白瞳打了個噴嚏。揉揉鼻子，顯得很不舒服的嘟囔著。「這霧濃到根本看不道路嘛……如果有甚麼可以照、照明就好了──哈啾！」

　　突然，眾人面前一片強光，照亮了些許的環境。流動的濃重霧氣更是開始逐漸結成冰屑，落向地面發出清脆的碎裂聲。

　　「咦？」幻瞳望著光源方向，與突地出現於一旁，活潑的狼耳女孩。

　　「幸好出發前整理了工具箱，有準備果然是正確的。」帕格薩斯碎碎念著，一邊拿起一整大垃圾袋的……璀璨光珠。強光正是從垃圾袋被帕格鬆開的洞口照射出來的，足見裡頭數量眾多的光珠。「芬里爾，麻煩妳幫我們開路了，好嗎？」

　　「好唷！」面前的狼耳女孩正是帕格的源神之一，芬里爾。只見她活潑地跑到隊伍前方，歡快地回著話：「那主人，芬里爾想要吃聖城一街賣的煙燻鹿肉排，要一百五十個！」

　　一百五十個……那可不是小數字啊。眾人紛紛看向帕格薩斯。

　　「可以啊！等大家都平安出副本的話，主人就買給妳。」帕格看似一點也不在意的模樣，爽朗地說。「走吧！」

　　真的不在意嗎？

　　等芬里爾開始帶著眾人向前走時，白櫻偷偷地望了當事人一眼。

　　只見帕格在確定芬里爾看不到自己之後，重重地一捶胸口，一邊碎碎念著什麼。

　　「……存了快兩個月的私房錢……可愛的大吃貨……好難養可是、啊啊……」表情比哭還難看。帕格明明就嗜錢如命，卻一臉灑脫……真不知道是愛面子還是別的什麼。

　　白櫻偷笑著，因為認為有帕格的照明與芬里爾的開路而稍微放下了警戒心。走著走著，突然像是踩到了什麼。

　　「喀鏘。」不明怪響。

　　「咦？我踩到了什麼……喔啊！」白櫻正想著是什麼東西才會有那麼嘎崩脆的聲音，卻突然被絆倒在地。

　　「白櫻？怎麼了！」幻瞳第一個反應過來，隊伍馬上進入了警戒狀態。

　　「我沒事……這什麼！」才正想回應自己無恙，白櫻卻發現自己的腳上多了些什麼。而準確地說，是一隻毛茸茸的爪子正抓著自己的腳。

　　「大家！就備戰準備！」這次被指派為隊長的帕格薩斯低喝，小隊成員們都警覺地排成戰鬥隊形。

沒有補師的隊伍，他們秉持著最好的防禦就是攻擊這句話，已經對未完全出現的第一波怪物泛起熊熊戰意。

　　白櫻見狀，也不再鬧騰。抽出腰間的手裡劍，以極快速度斬斷不明毛爪，整個人向後急退進入隊伍。

　　「嘰呀──」尖銳的嘶鳴聲響起，在璀璨光珠的照射下，一群擁有熊的腦袋與壯碩猩猩身體的毛茸茸怪物，赤紅著眼睛朝小隊撲來。

　　「應該是力量型的……攻！」帕格薩斯抽出雙刀，率先衝進敵群中。

　　瞬影殺！雙刀武技之中極為普通，卻是在帕格薩斯身上成了衝鋒與打擊敵方速度的強招。只見紫光飛舞，迴旋而前的刀光狠狠砸向面前的怪物，令撲向小隊的眾怪速度皆是一滯。

　　而隨著褐髮青年的一馬當先，小隊隊員們也跟著動了起來。

　　路恩的雙手拳刃鋒芒一閃，似乎連大地也微微震動起來的力量使空氣出現漣漪──雷鳴聲不時響起，正是拳刃殺招之一「滅雷閃」！異芒連閃，拳刃直刺怪物的頸項間，同時間的反向一勾，將「不知火」此一技法演繹得淋漓盡致。

　　離隊伍成員們稍遠的身影正是幻瞳。年紀輕輕便已經有著「二聖」稱號，對戰弓的領悟遠超公會其他成員。只見他不斷地自手中凝聚出一根根以純粹魔力凝聚出的箭矢，迅截地攻擊著怪物們時而綻露的破綻。

　　或許他的表現並不是隊伍中最耀眼的，但是眼光與準確度絕對是隊中之最。幻瞳的輔助攻擊不但常幫助隊友免於被偷襲，甚至能在怪物最後困獸之鬥時給予致命的打擊。就連箭雨風暴這類群傷技能，幻瞳也能精準至每一箭分別命中的位置。

　　至於白瞳跟白櫻……似乎是這戰場上最輕鬆的兩位了。只見他們在一開始使用亡靈契約，召喚出亡靈投入戰場之後，便沒有再進一步的攻擊了。

　　「終於把頭髮整理好了……」白櫻一臉無奈。「為什麼剛剛我會踩到這些奇怪東西的爪子啊，被抓住的感覺怪噁心的……」

　　到現在還有腳被抓著的錯覺，令白櫻覺得匪夷所思。

　　「誰叫你常常一臉散漫的蛇行在路上啊。」白瞳說，隨手丟了一發魔魂彈給一旁想要伺機而動的怪物。「感覺就算你騎著比比斯，牠也會開始跟著左晃右歪。」

　　「最好是啦……」白櫻翻白眼。就在這瞬間，一聲怪叫突地出現在白櫻耳邊。

　　「嘎呀呀呀呀！」聲音似是烏鴉，卻又淒厲的不似生靈。

　　「什麼東西！」白櫻嚇得一蹦三步遠，手中鐮刀反射性地對著音源方向一揮；「兇靈降世啊啊啊啊渾蛋！」

　　看來是嚇個正著。

　　白瞳也嚇得退了退，定睛一瞧。只見是一隻與方才怪物群相似，背後卻生著兩對骨質翅膀的巨大熊頭蝙蝠，正齜牙裂嘴地對他們兩人嘶叫。

　　而隨著白櫻的大吼，鐮刀割裂了一小片空間，鑽出了許多閃爍著異光的半透明靈體，朝巨蝠逼近。然而巨蝠甚至連正眼也不瞧那些呀呀怪叫的幽魂，只不過是大嘴一張、一吸，原先凶狠的靈體便是通通進了利牙森森的嘴中。

　　而巨蝠吸收了白櫻的攻擊後，似乎又脹大了幾分。凶狠的小眼睛閃爍著狠毒的火光，再次朝白櫻與白瞳兩人俯衝而來。

　　不好！

　　這怪物不但不同於方才的怪物群，甚至擁有吸收攻擊的能力？

　　「鐮刀的攻擊對這傢伙沒用！」白瞳驚喊。

　　「那就吃我的手裡劍吧，渾蛋蝙蝠！」白櫻見狀，氣極反笑的將鐮刀掛回背上，反手抽出了腰間的手裡劍。

　　「就讓小爺我來好好的調教你！蠱毒·刀風棘雨──！」

　　「白櫻啊啊跟你講過幾次不要把招式名稱唸出來了廚爆了啊啊──！」

待續
---
帕格的ft時間
明天Abbadon我還在趕稿耶我的媽呀owo(?
然後明天要殺去新北市參加遊戲的比賽的我也是醉了(蛤
另外公告一下：*白瞳的設定不完整，請速補齊，否則無法寫接下來劇情，謝謝*
感謝大家捧場(跪

----------


## 涅安X

帕格寫的很好 而且更新的滿快的  雖然說總覺得上一章我的吐槽台詞有點不夠力(?)還是謝謝帕格囉 加油    另外看到現在覺得白根本是到異界玩跟搞笑的(?)

----------


## 帕格薩斯

> 帕格寫的很好 而且更新的滿快的  雖然說總覺得上一章我的吐槽台詞有點不夠力(?)還是謝謝帕格囉 加油    另外看到現在覺得白根本是到異界玩跟搞笑的(?)


謝謝稱讚，雖然馬上就沒有快速更新了（爆炸
吐槽什麼的我會努力的（？）
白櫻一直都是可愛的孩子呀（意義不明

----------


## 帕格薩斯

第四章 異狀

　　把白瞳的話當成耳邊風的白櫻，就這樣衝到怪蝠面前。如果把這傢伙剛剛吃掉的亡靈稱為法術攻擊免疫的話，那麼……沒人保證物理攻擊會無效！

　　一邊這樣想著，白櫻在第一波攻擊之後繞到蝙蝠後方，想再給予一波攻勢。但是短暫的分神，卻被怪蝠給抓到破綻。

　　只見怪蝠熊嘴一張，竟是轉頭向白櫻發出了一道道肉眼看不見的精神震波！後者正要有所反應時，卻被這無形的攻擊給轟的不著天不著地。

　　居然是罕有的精神攻擊！

　　眼看白櫻暫時性的陷入暈眩狀態，白瞳終於出手了。

　　瞇了瞇泛白的雙眼，白瞳出手便是一記「斬擊」。揮動雙手鋒利的刀刃，白瞳飛身斬向蝙蝠的翅翼。

　　只要失去了滯空優勢，這蝙蝠就再也不被他們所懼！

　　然而作為此波魔物中的領袖級魔物又豈是一刀便能輕鬆解決的？只見怪蝠抽身一退，猛然一偏的翅翼斜斜地與刀刃滑開，接觸的地方居然一陣金石交鳴之聲。

　　這怪蝠的翅翼，似乎也非凡物！白瞳努了努嘴，望著空中兀自怪叫的蝠怪。

　　白櫻暫時無法戰鬥的狀況下，白瞳還得考量前者的安全。在有人來支援前，自己得撐下去。

　　「白櫻，你欠我一次！」白瞳咬了咬牙，喊出一句話後蓄起力。擺出一個奇異的持刀動作，白瞳渾身泛起明亮溫暖的白光──正是蝶舞刃的起手式。

　　只見白瞳的身影就如刀技名稱一般，身影彷彿幻化為輕巧飛蝶似地騰上空中，在怪蝠反應過來之前便穿梭於怪蝠身上各個可能的要害不斷地刺擊狂斬。緊接著騰空一踏，泛起翠綠刀芒的雙刃在怪物後心迅速地匯成一個十字，甚至無從看見白瞳的攻擊軌跡！

　　「嘰──」怪蝠發出淒厲的尖叫聲，雙翼與背後被猝不及防地被聖光與毒之力傷害，那種幾乎要撕裂開來的痛楚幾乎令牠發狂。怪蝠的熊首猛然泛起一陣血紅的光暈，本來氣息開始衰敗的牠又開始湧現一陣陣嚇人的魔壓。

　　「這什麼……」白瞳一驚，急退到白櫻身旁警惕地望著異變。「白櫻！你好一點了沒有？」

　　「哈啊……還有一點奇怪……」白櫻臉色異樣地緋紅，望著白瞳的眼神也有點怪怪的。白瞳見狀也沒想太多，只當作怪蝠的詭異精神攻擊給白櫻的影響還沒退散。

　　「那你輔助我攻擊吧……這傢伙有古怪！」白瞳暫時收起雙刀，重新手持著鐮刀喊道，並馬上殺向怪蝠。

　　「好……。」白櫻有些勉強的點點頭，抓著鐮刀稍微後退。雖然沒辦法直接肉搏，但是作為鐮刀專精的使用者還是能輔助隊友的。將鐮刀立在地面上，微微垂首的白櫻低聲念了段什麼後，繁複的螢光白色法陣猛然地出現，華麗地旋轉起來──「寒冰魔獄……！」

　　雖然音量不大，但是招式名稱落下的瞬間，怪蝠可一點也不好受。要閃躲白瞳的攻擊就夠麻煩的了，本來想出其不意的低空攻擊，卻在俯衝時正巧遇見寒冰魔獄的發動……。

　　「怎麼有種串燒的感覺。」白瞳瞄了一眼，噗哧一笑。見怪蝠一面噴出腥臭血液一面掙扎，白瞳上前補了幾刀。

　　白櫻也打起精神，再度揮舞起鐮刀來。

　　「黑火襲！」終於恢復平常音量的大喊聲，自信滿滿地與隨之出現的紫黑火焰一同砸向怪蝠。還沒從冰堆裡脫身的後者被火焰砸個正著，發出了極其淒厲的厲嘯聲。

　　隨著攻勢越來越弱，怪蝠最終還是被白瞳與白櫻一同斬殺，身軀掉落在地面上顯得殘破不堪。

　　「終於死了……」白櫻呼出一口氣，顯然也有些累。

　　「下次你不要再那麼衝動了啦！」白瞳往白櫻的腦袋槌了下去。「那精神攻擊感覺也真是可怕，居然讓你變成這樣子。」

　　提到精神攻擊，白櫻表情明顯一滯，看起來非常不自然。正當白瞳還想再問什麼的時候，不遠處終於清光魔物的三人走了過來。

　　「剛剛那隻是菁英怪吧？」帕格問，有些擔心的望了下兩人。

　　明明剛才魔物要被他們解決光了，卻在帕格與幻瞳他們注意到白櫻兩人發生的戰鬥時陡然再出現一批魔物，搞得他們根本無法幫忙。

　　「是菁英怪沒有錯。」白瞳說，望了望正在抹臉的白櫻。「剛剛白櫻還被精神攻擊了，一段時間無法戰鬥呢……」

　　「我現在又沒事。」白櫻吐了吐舌，還露出有些欠打的笑臉，似乎已經完全恢復正常。「剛剛要不是我的冰棒森林釘住那隻怪物，我們到現在應該也還沒打完……」

　　「是寒冰魔獄好嗎。」幻瞳忍不住吐槽。

　　「長的很像冰棒又不是我的錯。」白櫻說，一邊伸手順了下流海。

　　「與其打嘴砲，不如趕快修整繼續前進吧……」帕格翻了翻白眼。「難道你們在戰鬥時都沒有發現，我們被不知不覺引導到了洞穴外面嗎？」

　　已經在洞穴之外了嗎？

　　四人均是一愣。霧氣仍舊存在著，方才戰鬥時根本無暇觀察周遭狀況，為甚麼會知道五人都已經出了洞穴？

　　「什麼時候的事啊。」白瞳呆呆地問。

　　「就在菁英怪死去的瞬間，我突然發現的。」路恩說。「否則的話，洞穴裡怎麼會有樹木，甚至，草坪的存在？」

　　經路恩這麼一提，眾人紛紛向地面望去。如牛奶般濃稠的水霧中，地面的方向若隱若現的正是鮮嫩的綠草。

　　「主人，前面有一大片水域呢……。」乖巧地站在帕格身旁的芬里爾，輕聲地說道。「裡面有很不好的味道……。」

　　很不好的味道？

　　「像是什麼？」帕格回應，一邊伸手摸了摸狼耳少女的頭髮。「可怕嗎？還是未知？」

　　蹭蹭帕格的手之後，芬里爾眨了眨眼睛，歪頭思考了下，然後輕聲開口。

　　「是『危險』的氣味……」

***

　　同一時間，裂縫世界之中。

　　幾個人影正戰得熱火朝天。

　　「艾萊！不要再過去了！」橙髮少年艾德諾爾大喊道，伸手拉住紫髮青年的手臂，「我們這裡已經少了一個人，不能再犧牲你……」

　　「但是，弦月她……」「小心！」

　　紫髮青年遲疑著步伐之時，突然一道刃影快速斬來。艾德諾爾見狀，馬上以手上拳刃格檔而上！

　　刀刃在拳刃的爪上刮出尖銳聲音，艾德諾爾咬牙撐住，頭也不回地大聲叫道：「艾萊，快躲開！」

　　「你們為甚麼還要抵抗呢？」刃影的主人，黑髮紅眼的青年哈特，舞著手中的鐮刀，在極短的時間內便與艾德諾爾鏗鏗鏗鏗地對打了好半晌。「你們與我們既是一樣的存在，就應該要接受我們……」

　　「想都別想！冒牌貨啊啊！」此時此刻，隆隆砲聲從另一頭響起，隨著砲彈而來的竟是另一個哈特！

　　「與其說我們是冒牌貨，不如來看看誰的實力才是冒牌貨？」艾德諾爾的後方，巨斧的破空之聲猛然斬來，隱約可見是個黃色馬尾的少女身影。「5：4，你們贏不了的！

　　「敢戰就戰吧，我們才不會退縮……！」艾德諾爾矮身急閃，回吼了一句。

　　很快地，幾個人影再度地戰成一塊……。

　　究竟是發生了什麼事？


待續。

--

帕格的ft時間
我好久沒更新了rrrrrrrrrr(大爆炸
終於提到弦月他們了，我表示腦袋無限爆(?
以上(逃走

----------


## 弦月

喔喔啪嘰終於更新了\OwO/?
這章終於提到我們了！（咦
啪嘰的戰鬥畫面一如往常的很精彩呢！！
然後，我想知道白櫻發生了什麼事，真的想（？

總之，不要把自己逼過頭了
我真心覺得啪嘰寫的超讚的ww

那就，期待接下來的章節囉！
我會出來砍人嗎www？

----------


## 艾德諾爾

我也終於出場了雖然只有後半一點點而已
　　被前後包夾的戰鬥畫面感覺真帥w

　　話說我也真的很好奇白櫻到底受到什麼樣的刺激才會變成那樣
　　啪嘰有要另外寫成一篇嗎？xD

----------


## 帕格薩斯

> 喔喔啪嘰終於更新了\OwO/?
> 這章終於提到我們了！（咦
> 啪嘰的戰鬥畫面一如往常的很精彩呢！！
> 然後，我想知道白櫻發生了什麼事，真的想（？
> 
> 總之，不要把自己逼過頭了
> 我真心覺得啪嘰寫的超讚的ww
> 
> 那就，期待接下來的章節囉！
> 我會出來砍人嗎www？


我很努力地不要逼自己了唷(屁
然後我覺得我要和那些碩碩們比較的話應該很渺小的，並沒有很厲害(抹臉
弦月一直有很大的存在感唷~然後感謝回覆(燦




> 我也終於出場了雖然只有後半一點點而已
> 　　被前後包夾的戰鬥畫面感覺真帥w
> 
> 　　話說我也真的很好奇白櫻到底受到什麼樣的刺激才會變成那樣
> 　　啪嘰有要另外寫成一篇嗎？xD


啊是出場了不好嗎，蛤，蛤，蛤~~~(你
雖然是暫時的......不過非坦職暫時當坦，其實相當危險(正色
至於白櫻的精神攻擊齁......科科。(說話
敬請期待，可能明年的事了(咦
感謝飼主der回覆0w0/

----------


## 帕格薩斯

第五章　異同

　　只見劈來的重斧，緊要時分卻被另一支完全相同的斧子給格擋而下！

「才不會讓你們得逞！」清脆的吶喊聲，正是上弦月的本尊。「雖然不知道為什麼會出現跟我們完全一樣的分身，但是我們必須打敗擋在我們路上的任何對象……」

　　「即使是要，打敗自己！」語聲一落，與馬尾一同高高甩出的斧刃在空氣中蕩出波動。夾帶著瘋狂的斧之意志，狠狠斬下的正是斧技中的「狂斬」！

　　然而面前的對手，此時也使用了完全一樣的技巧，完全一樣的姿勢——同樣驚人的力量，令兩方都蹬蹬蹬地退了好些步子。

　　「話可別說的太早哦。」上弦月對面的另一個自己，重新將重斧擺成戰鬥的姿勢，爽朗的笑容彷彿將壓力一掃而空。「絕對的勝利，可是建築在完全的實力裡的！」

　　輕輕一躍，斧頭卻如雷霆萬鈞一般迅雷不及掩耳地重重砍下，刃部的寒光令見者不寒而慄！

　　而上弦月間的戰鬥方興未艾，自然眾人也各自陷入了苦戰之中......才怪。

　　「打的真分散欸。」輕啜一口手中的溫茶，真是愜意。「這樣子根本補不到呀。」

　　「是啊，移動的那麼快，眼睛都花了。」稍微嗅了一下氤氳茶煙中散發的清香，眼睛甚至有些舒服地半瞇起來。「......這茶聞起來真特殊，有特別的香味呢。」

　　「那是。」滿意的勾起微笑回應著，再啜了一口茶。「淡淡的鹹味反而不嫌突兀，更突顯出茶的回甘韻味......」

　　......好個苦戰。

　　兩個紫髮青年，艾萊維亞拉，就這樣悠閒的在戰鬥區域的邊緣比肩而坐，一同品嘗著從外方帶來，上好茶葉所泡成的茶湯。

　　何其輕鬆的場面。

　　「吶、我們不參加戰鬥真的沒關係嗎？」

　　「沒關係吧，我們是補師欸。」

　　這好像不構成理由，卻好像相當無違和的回答。

　　而艾德諾爾作為隊伍中唯二的打手之一，既沒有坦職的高防禦，更沒有補職的回血能力……因此，隊上唯一的補師偷懶時，就只好自己照顧自己了。 

　　兩個上弦月與兩個哈特正各自打的不可開交。艾德諾爾在幾次攻擊後，另一個自己不知去向的此時……只能更加警戒周遭。

　　然而卻在這時候，聽見了如此悠閒的對話…… 

　　「呃、那個。」艾德諾爾走向不遠處正坐在大石頭上泡茶聊天的兩人，一臉微妙。 

　　「蛤？」兩個艾萊異口同聲的望向橙髮少年，茫茫然的回應。 

　　一見這種景象，艾德諾爾又什麼都說不出來了。本來想講些什麼的少年，囁嚅了半晌，卻只擠出一小句話。 

　　「……那個，你們在這裡幹什麼啊。」一臉窘迫的艾德諾爾，嘴角一邊抽動著，一邊望著大石頭上妥妥地擺放著的茶壺與茶具。 

　　「泡茶喝啊。」其中一名青年很開心的回答。 

　　廢話。 

　　「你們沒有要攻擊對方的意思嗎？」艾德諾爾呆呆的問，有點不敢相信。 

　　「我們是補師捏。」再度異口同聲的兩人。

　　艾德諾爾的太陽穴邊默默地浮起跳動著的青筋。 

　　這麼散漫可以嗎啊啊！ 

　　少年此時笑了下，燦爛奪目的笑容令兩青年一頓。 

　　「誒……」

　　「弦月他們打的正辛苦，你們卻在旁邊這麼悠閒嗎！」艾德諾爾說，一邊舉起雙手的拳刃。「剛剛還擔心弦月的是誰啊！」

　　一邊說著，艾德諾爾竟是直接攻了過來！ 

　　「嗚誒誒誒誒誒！」大驚失色的兩個青年的驚呼聲。 

　　「艾德諾爾，你冷靜下來啊！」抽身急退，其中一個青年抓出一把通體金色的豎琴，很快地以指撥動出相當悅耳的旋律，正是擁有治癒與安撫力量的樂章。 

　　然而另一位青年卻是手持一本精美華麗的厚重書籍，翻閱了幾頁之後，猛然朝艾德諾爾揮下拳刃的方向伸出手指——一根根由闇黑魔力所勾勒形成的箭矢，疾射而出！

　　只見艾德諾爾退也不退的縱身躍起，而後朝箭矢轟出一道帶著拳風與刃光的雷電─滅雷閃！

　　一開始要辨認出哪個是自己人的確很困難，但是在這樣令人眼花撩亂的狀況之中，艾德諾爾就從終於出現相異的兩人的舉動間，察覺到哪個才是自己隊伍裡真正的艾萊維亞拉！

　　這一擊毫無遲疑，也再無罣礙地直轟向另一個艾萊！

***

　　同一時間略早，帕格等人的支援小隊。

　　在芬里爾嗅到不尋常的危險氣味之後，眾人都提高了警覺心。然而緊接著映入眾人眼簾的，卻是自空曠地平線另一方，黃昏夕陽斜照於湖面的金光粼粼之景。

　　一座規模不小的湖泊，就這樣出現在眾人眼前。

　　「居然已經是這個時間了嗎？」白瞳望著暮色漸濃的天空，突然感到有點累了起來。

　　「……說起來奇怪，從洞裡到外面的時間，我覺得好像有時間落差。」帕格薩斯皺了下眉頭，然後轉頭望著路恩。「我們進到這裂縫的時間，路恩，你還記得是幾點嗎？」

　　「公會裡當時的時間是下午１點２４分，抵達傳送陣時是三分鐘之後。」路恩想了想，說道。「我們在遇見第一波魔獸時，時間指著１點３９分。」

　　「而我們最終完全清剿的時間應該是２點整。」

　　帕格薩斯點點頭，然後又望了眼天色。

　　「幾乎要下山的夕陽，起碼也是快要晚上６、７點的天色了啊。」帕格說。「而且路恩的懷錶我記得會依照裂縫世界裡的時間流動速度進行調整吧？」

　　當初路恩拿到這個神奇的計時工具時，也是相當驚訝的。只不過在公會其他成員詢問來源時，路恩只含糊的說不清楚。

　　「是啊。」路恩點頭，把口袋裡的懷錶拿出後將錶面轉向大家。

　　時間顯示，６：３５分。

　　「真的晚上了？」幻瞳一臉不可思議。

　　「我們走路不可能走那麼久的，那應該就是帕格講的那樣吧。」白櫻搔了搔頭髮，「不過這樣很好啊，再好不過了。」

　　「哪裡好啊？」白瞳問。

　　「現在是開飯時間欸欸欸欸欸欸欸！」白櫻精神大振的歡呼。「補血補精神的好時間呀呼──！」

　　本來還在低聲討論的帕格和路恩，聽到歡呼聲後僵了僵。

　　也太歡樂了吧，不是應該討論時間異樣流動的問題嗎……。

　　然而幻瞳和白瞳兩人似乎也很贊同的樣子，居然也開始各自從背包裡取出可以食用的存糧與飲食。

　　帕格薩斯的青筋跳了跳，到底誰才是隊長啊……罷了。

　　「那就原地紮營，休整吧……」帕格揉揉眉心，似是有些疲憊與無力的嘆了口氣。「可惡啊……」

　　然而雖然話語聲越來越少，路恩卻也察覺到了帕格的情緒正越來越煩躁。

　　到底是在為了甚麼而煩惱呢？

　　待續。
======
帕格的ft時間
歐拉歐拉歐拉！(錯棚
我終於更了(不要終於好嗎
怎麼好像大家都在期待白櫻的精神攻擊內容啦，可惡www
我本來只想帶過的說wwwwww(你
既然如此那哪天來寫好了，不過我覺得近期要看到應該是不太可能啦(燦
好啦以上，揪竟！！帕格在煩惱甚麼呢(幹滾錯字屁
(((光速逃

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

兩位艾萊實在是WWWW好一個閒情逸致啊WWWW
人家在努力打架結果你們在WWWW((別笑啦
果然是什麼樣的性格就會有什麼樣的對手(?
然後後面那些內容看起來好像有很多謎團呢(?
總之祝啪嘰寫文順利OWO/(妳自己的小說哩

----------


## 弦月

艾萊真有閒情逸致，人家在打架茶還喝的下去（？
或許艾萊是最終大BOSS也說不定，畢竟會一直爆炸（咦
然後總覺得我的頭髮一直甩來甩去的我都擔心我會不會砍到頭髮了（？
至於啪嘰到底在煩惱什麼呢？
難道是煩惱自己快被篡位了嗎（什麼
難道是擔心瓦斯沒關？擔心食物不夠？
還是擔心艾萊快要爆炸了？（我在說什麼
那最後就祝祝啪嘰靈感源源不絕囉～

----------


## 帕格薩斯

第六章　警戒

　　夜色以詭異的速度，壟罩了四方。月牙升起，映在湖面上的深色天空昭示著儼然入夜的現在。期間，五人小隊在確認好周圍安全之後很快地填飽了各自的肚子，並在排定好安全輪值的時間表後開始輪流休息。

　　第一班哨由幻瞳擔任。

　　「雖然是異世界，但是夜空還是一樣的星光璀璨……。」望著頭頂的星空，幻瞳說。在夜晚便化為銀白色狼形態的他，感官似乎更加地敏銳了。全神貫注地盯著周遭，一有任何風吹草動都無法逃過他紫光流轉的眼瞳。

　　「本王倒覺得只是一般的星星。」一旁的源神──基加美修，只是冷哼了聲。「區區裂縫中的一點星芒，根本無法與本王國度裡的一片天空相提並論。」

　　「是是……」微微瞇細眼睛，幻瞳趴在草地上，望著一波波被吹拂而湧動如浪般的草原，也不再說話。

　　基加美修是源神之中出了名的難相處，不過在遇到幻瞳不說話的場合時，再多的傲氣都是枉然。畢竟幻瞳本來就不喜歡說太多話，除非必要，否則都是習慣靜靜旁觀眾人的一類。

　　在這寧謐中，只有來自遙遠方向的獸吼聲，會偶爾撞擊著這如牆般深沉的靜默。而第一班哨的時間很快的過去，該是換班的時間了。

　　抽到第二班哨的是白櫻。

　　不過此刻的當事人正呼呼大睡，對要值班守哨一事渾然不覺。

　　「白櫻還沒起床嗎……」雖然是意料中的事情，不過幻瞳還是覺得挺無奈。

　　「本王去喚他起來。」閒得發慌的基加美修自動自發的飄去營帳處。

　　正當基加美修要翻開營帳時，一條泛著紫光而修長的蛇體出現在他面前。

　　「海德拉？」

　　「嘶嘶──我叫他起來就好了，不用麻煩到你們。」白櫻的源神之一，海德拉，輕嘆了口氣並低聲說道。「還是一樣有點沒神經呢……」

　　把海德拉的吐槽聽得一清二楚的幻瞳，忍不住噗哧一笑。就在這當頭，海德拉已經把腦袋探進營帳裡了。而事實證明，這十分有效。

　　「喔哇呀嘎啊啊啊啊啊啊誰啦！」淒厲的慘叫聲響起，然後是碰撞聲。

　　「乓！」

　　「一定要聲勢這麼浩大嗎？」基加美修翻翻白眼。

　　「正常現象不用在意。」幻瞳淡定。

　　只見跌跌撞撞地跑出營帳的正是白櫻，不過同一時間，帕格薩斯與白瞳也同時把頭探出各自營帳。

　　「我醒了，呃，呃……」白櫻。

　　「……好吵。」白瞳抖了抖狼耳，睡眼惺忪地望著白櫻與幻瞳的方向。

　　而帕格薩斯雖然沒有說話，但是陰沉的表情死死地轉向白櫻，眼神充滿了殺氣，彷彿又回到當初在刀頭舔血的一線攻略生活。

　　「白櫻，換你執哨了。」幻瞳嘆了口氣，說。

　　「我知道啦……」白櫻吞了口口水，「對不起啊，我睡過頭了。」

　　一面忍受著來自帕格薩斯充滿壓力的瞪視，白櫻一邊垂著尾巴，一面走向幻瞳。

　　一見沒事以後，白瞳縮回營帳裡，帕格也重新將營帳給蓋好，回去休息了。

　　而在白櫻接班完開始執勤時，營地也很快地恢復寧靜。

　　「下次不要再嚇我了好嗎……」白櫻望向自己正在舒展雙翼的源神。

　　「那是唯一能叫你起床的方法，怪我了？」海德拉淡定地說。

　　白櫻心塞，因為一針見血。

　　默默地用爪子抓起一條巧克力棒開始啃食，白櫻嘆了口氣，認命的開始警戒周遭。

　　營地周圍仍舊靜悄悄的，好像剛剛的騷動完全沒有驚動到這異界中的一切。
　　
　　然而，眾人真會如此平靜地度完這第一晚嗎？

------

　　同一時間，依舊鎏戰著的眾人。

　　又是一退，艾德諾爾只稍微伸手擦了擦額邊的汗水，便再度發起攻勢。夾雜著震動空氣的力量，便是朝另一位艾萊狠狠踢出。彷彿能撕裂一切的刃技與淡紫色力量一同向面門一劃，似是要直搗黃龍！

　　正是拳刃技法中的「影襲」！如此迅雷不及掩耳的轉換，艾德諾爾完全沒有任何遲疑。

　　是敵人，就別想從自己的拳刃之下存活！

　　然而被攻擊的一方也沒有令其得逞。手指輕撥琴弦，一段快而華美的旋律帶起一陣紅光之後，另一手的書典在低聲的誦唸之間，朝面前的橙髮少年放出了奔流如濤的火焰。

　　居然是連續釋放的「小情歌」與「烈焰衝擊」！如此一來便能夠一面為自己補充力量，一面阻止艾德諾爾的攻勢。對法系使用者來說，最不利的便是被突如其來近距離的攻擊。

　　「嗚、別想逃！」如此近的距離下，沒能完全躲開的橙髮少年絲毫不管手臂上開始灼痛的傷處，甚至重新擺出拳刃起手的態勢！

　　「艾德諾爾，停下來！」

　　正當艾德諾爾將要再度攻擊時，艾萊的本尊卻如此喊道。本來在還在互相攻擊的雙方，齊齊停了下來望向當事人。

　　「怎……」

　　「交給我來吧。」艾萊說，而後認真地望向另一個自己。後者也望向了他的雙眼之中。

　　「既然是面對另一個自己，那我想親自面對。」艾萊搔了搔頭髮，「你不是還沒找到另一個自己嗎？如果在這樣的狀況下我還要你幫忙才能對付另一個自己的話，我永遠都無法更精進了。」

　　艾萊是公會中少見負責眾人的健康與士氣的輔助成員。但是身為稀少的補師，即使是加強了自己在裝備上與體質上的防禦，卻仍舊會在正常輸出的情形下被敵方注意並被集火攻擊，甚至無法幫忙照顧其他夥伴。

　　……自己明明可以變得更強的，明明可以更熟練地幫助大家的啊。

　　雖然艾萊總是一副好好先生的模樣，常常把大家笑話自己是「補『屍』」的這點也一笑置之，但是說不在意嗎？

　　騙人的，怎麼可能不在乎？

　　那麼，若是現在的狀況是讓自己的機會，能夠打敗自己更加進步的話，這樣的狀況怎麼能放棄？……

　　艾德諾爾望著艾萊維亞拉認真的模樣，點了點頭，退到了一旁。

　　若是看不出眼神中的決意，那就不是並肩作戰的夥伴了。

　　如此想著的橙髮少年退到一邊，望著兩人開始對彼此展開的攻勢，若有所思。

　　然而卻在這瞬間，異變陡生！

　　一對破空而來的鋒利刀刃，直直地朝艾德諾爾毫無防備的背後狠狠突刺而來……

------
帕格的ft時間
大家早安午安晚安這裡是終於更新的啪嘰！(被打
期末作品與期末考之後的寒假我終於更新了yo！
抱歉讓大家久等了~
另外，好像沒有多少獸知道，即使我在這系列的文中加入許多輕鬆元素
還是會寫到揪心甚至虐人的情節唷~
敬請不要期待！(光速逃(?

----------


## 帕格薩斯

> 兩位艾萊實在是WWWW好一個閒情逸致啊WWWW
> 人家在努力打架結果你們在WWWW((別笑啦
> 果然是什麼樣的性格就會有什麼樣的對手(?
> 然後後面那些內容看起來好像有很多謎團呢(?
> 總之祝啪嘰寫文順利OWO/(妳自己的小說哩


喝茶很棒齁(去死
謎團就是要一個接一個連環爆才好玩~~~
謝謝伊默的留言，敬請期待0w0





> 艾萊真有閒情逸致，人家在打架茶還喝的下去（？
> 或許艾萊是最終大BOSS也說不定，畢竟會一直爆炸（咦
> 然後總覺得我的頭髮一直甩來甩去的我都擔心我會不會砍到頭髮了（？
> 至於啪嘰到底在煩惱什麼呢？
> 難道是煩惱自己快被篡位了嗎（什麼
> 難道是擔心瓦斯沒關？擔心食物不夠？
> 還是擔心艾萊快要爆炸了？（我在說什麼
> 那最後就祝祝啪嘰靈感源源不絕囉～


不是喔，艾萊不是boss(認真
文中的我擔心的事情是機密唷~~後面會寫到的
敬請期待，也感謝弦月留言囉0w0/

----------


## 月光銀牙

喔喔喔喔喔終於更新了（激動
其實我一直默默支持（變態
艾來要放大絕招了AwA （？
啪嘰的起床氣好重wwwwww
幻瞳是喝了淡定紅茶嗎wwwwwww一整個淡定wwww

啪嘰加油（繼續默默支持

----------


## 夜落白櫻

去你的海德拉我不養你了((你根本沒拿到
喔喔更新了更新了我期待好久了(蛤
啪嘰真辛苦你了(拍肩
就算你叫我不要期待我還是會期待的

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

呼呼呼~終於更新了W

似乎越來越刺激啦

期待下一篇跟蒼爺的戰鬥場面

----------


## 帕格薩斯

第七章　反擊

　　在艾德諾爾察覺不對時，刀刃已經逕自向後心直直刺入，並向兩側勾劃而下！雖然很快地反應並向前一遁，背後仍舊是留下了破皮損骨的嚴重傷害。

　　「嘶……！」吃痛地悶哼了聲，艾德諾爾厲起眼望向冷不防對自己發動攻勢的對象──另一個自己。「終於……捨得出來了嗎？」

　　判斷出自己背後的傷是由拳刃的刺殺式所傷，橙髮少年一面迅速評估著自己的狀態，一面思索著反擊的可能性。

　　結果是……

　　「還在想能不能與我交戰嗎？」面前的另一個自己露出了淺淺的笑容，卻是一點溫度也沒有得令人戰慄。「真是、沒想到。」

　　被看穿了嗎？

　　「本來以為會一直警戒到最後讓我沒有出手機會的呢？」另一個少年眨了眨眼，伸手摸了下背後的戰弓──仔細一瞧，弓弦還在震動著。

　　弦在震動？

　　同一時間，兩人上空開始傳來漸漸大聲的淒厲尖鳴。

　　箭、是箭雨──

　　艾德諾爾咬牙，矮身正準備朝箭雨風暴的範圍外逃去時，一陣麻痺感迅速地流遍全身。

　　「你沒想過滅雷閃可以這樣使用的吧？」不遠處的橙髮少年，望著無法動彈的艾德諾爾本尊，笑了一下。而稍微望一下便會發現，少年將其中一邊的拳刃刃部接觸了地面，嘶叫著的電蛇仍舊朝地面源源不絕地提供雷電之力。

　　居然限制了地面原有的避雷功能，把這塊區域的土地變成暫時的雷屬性！

　　艾德諾爾瞪大眼睛，露出不敢置信的神情望著面前笑著的少年。

　　在視野之中來自天空、數之不盡的血色箭矢碰觸到自己之前，艾德諾爾只聽到了最後一句話。

　　「真是令人失望……。」

　　然後便是，一片白光。

------

　　同一時間的，救援小隊所在的紮營地。時間大約是早上4點多。

　　正是第四班哨與最後一班的交班時間。

　　負責擔任第四班哨的白瞳打了個哈欠，起身望向帕格薩斯的營帳方向。然而他才正想開口詢問，棕髮青年就走出了帳篷。

　　「白瞳，早啊。」帕格一面說，一面伸伸懶腰打了個哈欠。「辛苦你了，快休息吧。」

　　泛白的臉上，有著淡淡的黑眼圈。

　　「你沒睡啊？」眨眨蛋白色的眼，白瞳的尾巴稍微晃了下。

　　「沒睡好。」帕格抓抓頭髮，稍微整理了自己的劉海。「不礙事啦，你快休息吧白瞳。」

　　白瞳也沒推辭，很快地回到營帳裡頭睡回籠覺。而帕格則是在營火旁坐了下來，望向漆黑的天空。

　　其實在當初第一班哨，也就是幻瞳開始值班時，他就沒有入睡了。一方面是自己的警惕性──並不是自己不信任放哨的夥伴們，而是習慣如此了。

　　除了公會分部那唯一屬於自己的軟綿綿床鋪外，帕格無論在任何地方都無法好好入睡。而且，身在異世界之中，自己帶領的四個夥伴進來此地是為了援助另四位先鋒小隊的成員並安全離開，這是一開始也是最重要的目的。

　　所以充其量也只不過是閉目養神，思考著接下來的對策而已。

　　被打斷了思緒的確是令人相當火大，所以帕格才會在白櫻小鬧時瞪了過去……但是，這一夜的平靜，反而令自己更加不安。

　　心煩意亂之際，剛好輪自己執哨，也就當作是讓自己稍微放個風吧。

　　正當帕格如此想著還輕哼口氣時，胸口突地一揪。

　　「唔。」帕格皺起眉頭，咬了下牙。所幸這樣的異狀只有一瞬，但是卻讓青年更加躁動起來。

------

　　稍早之前，路恩察覺到了帕格的情緒正在煩躁。

　　「帕格，你沒事吧？」路恩趁著大家都在吃東西的空檔，坐到了青年身邊輕聲詢問。

　　「啊？我、我沒什麼。」帕格搖搖頭，但是雙眼卻沒有直視路恩的意思。「只不過是稍微對未知情況有點不放心……僅此而已。」

　　「只有這樣嗎？」路恩暗紅色的眼睛閃過一絲異芒，沉聲說道。

　　「……真的沒什麼。」帕格咬了口手中的玉米沙拉捲。「嘛，不如來好好討論，接下來該怎麼走比較好？」

　　路恩看青年沒有想要提的意思，也不再多說別的了。

------

　　其實怎麼可能會完全沒事？

　　先鋒小隊的五人之中，因為野魂已經回到公會分部裡了，便餘下四人。

　　這四人分別是：上弦月、艾萊維亞拉、哈特、……艾德諾爾。

　　艾德諾爾。

　　帕格嘆了口氣，朝湖的另一端望去。

　　「拜託，大家都不要有事……尤其是你，啊。」

------

　　戰鬥中的另一邊。

　　艾萊維亞拉雖然正與另一個自己戰鬥得正嗆，眼角卻瞥見了艾德諾爾動彈不得、被萬箭穿心的場面。

　　「艾德諾爾！」艾萊忍不住睜大了眼，不敢相信地失聲喊道。

　　該死！是因為自己才讓艾德諾爾分心，進而導致他被擊殺的嗎？

　　艾萊的面色有些沉了下來。

　　「咦？怎麼不打了？」在閃躲完血咒的範圍攻擊後，另一個艾萊傻呼呼的問。

　　艾萊本尊沒有說話，只是更握緊了手中的書典。

　　都是因為自己吧？不然，艾德諾爾根本不會被趁著空檔而被……

　　想起同為五帥的帕格曾經跟他聊過的種種，艾萊更加的凝重起來。

------

　　「既然是補師的話就關注一下身為打手又只是個普通人類的艾德吧！」

　　「雖然因為啟源方塊的恩惠，我們啟源使者在災難終結之前是無法真正死去的。但是，我在帶他來公會之前，早就跟他約定好了，不會讓他在公會的保護之下重傷甚至趨近死亡。」

　　「否則，我會拼命。」

------

　　艾萊記得可清楚了，帕格當初一臉認真地拜託他時，那不容質疑的語氣和請託。

　　「才不是不打了。」艾萊說。「而是因為，這是兄弟的約定。早就說好的……我一定會，打敗你！」

　　信手撥出一段跳動旋律，淡藍色的光輝輝映在他的臉上。緊接著，伸手在書典某頁一拂，指尖似乎從細小的裂縫之中扯出了半透明而繁複的圖騰，一揮。

　　面前的另一個艾萊還沒反應過來，圖騰便落到了他身上與周遭區域。

　　正是夢魘圖騰，擁有使周圍敵方目標強制暫時睡眠的效果。

　　「嗚……呼，呼嚕。」面前的分身艾萊就這樣站著睡著了，不遠處本來正要撤退的另一位艾德諾爾，也同時中招昏睡。

　　誰說法系職業是永遠的短板，團隊中的累贅？

　　「火靈招來！」快速地唸出召喚的咒語，以艾萊為中心的地面出現了華麗而複雜的魔法陣。隨著一陣奇妙的音符組合的演奏，陣圖開始發出耀眼的橘紅色強光。

　　無數由火元素組成的生物衝出法陣，如同火焰般歡騰地跳躍翻滾，衝向了昏睡著的分身艾萊與另一位艾德諾爾！不消半刻，兩人身上便被火焰灼燙地肆虐。

　　火靈雖只持續了一會便與法陣一同消散，但是傷害已經造成了。兩人悠悠醒轉之時，已經各自身負重傷。

　　而等待他們的，是全副武裝狀態正好的艾萊維亞拉！

------
帕格ｆｔ～
本日二更！！敬請期待晚一點的三更！！

----------


## 帕格薩斯

> 喔喔喔喔喔終於更新了（激動
> 其實我一直默默支持（變態
> 艾來要放大絕招了AwA （？
> 啪嘰的起床氣好重wwwwww
> 幻瞳是喝了淡定紅茶嗎wwwwwww一整個淡定wwww
> 
> 啪嘰加油（繼續默默支持


齁喔銀芽是你0w0(?
謝謝支持呀wwwwwwwwwww
抱歉銀芽的腳色沒有太快出現_(:3」ㄥ)_
艾萊也是很帥的喔(?
然後誰都別想隨便把我吵起床我會超生氣DER(正色
感謝銀芽的回覆和鼓勵~




> 去你的海德拉我不養你了((你根本沒拿到
> 喔喔更新了更新了我期待好久了(蛤
> 啪嘰真辛苦你了(拍肩
> 就算你叫我不要期待我還是會期待的


別說你了，我也還沒有海德拉R(深沉
謝謝期待喔喔喔我實在是太久沒更新了(抹臉
那就期待吧，雖然不用太期待啦(爆炸
感謝白櫻的回覆捧場~




> 呼呼呼~終於更新了W
> 
> 似乎越來越刺激啦
> 
> 期待下一篇跟蒼爺的戰鬥場面


抱歉久等了_(:3
蒼爺的戰鬥場面可能要比較後面了嗚嗚_(:3
感謝蒼哥留言指教(跳跳

----------


## 帕格薩斯

第八章　禁物

　　很快的，在天邊出現抹魚肚白之後，曙光終於照耀在帕格面前的湖面上，波光亃亃地閃爍光輝。

　　天亮了，該叫大家起床了。站起身，稍微敲了敲久坐不動有些刺麻的腿，帕格望向湖的另一端。

　　彷彿無限延伸卻又隱約有不對勁的景色。

　　揉揉眼，帕格再次定睛望向對岸。有些小樹叢與天空，但是在波動的景象？波動……？

　　「早安啊帕格。」此時，路恩走出了營帳，發現帕格正望著湖發呆，便也一起望了過去。很快的，他就理解了帕格發楞的原因。

　　「空間的邊界……？」路恩喃喃自語，似乎有些驚訝。帕格聽見話語聲，轉身驚訝地望著。

　　「早安，你剛剛說的不會是……異空間的邊緣？」

　　「是啊。你在看的不就是那隱隱波動著的景象嗎？」路恩說，「一般只有比較敏感的人，才會感覺到這些差異。」

　　「那麼我們要走的路，難道就是……」「沒錯。看來這湖裡，事有蹊蹺。」

　　正當兩人討論之間，其餘三人的源神也各自把自己的契約者叫了起來。

　　「早安，你們在討論什麼？」幻瞳等人都已變回人類型態，紛紛朝兩人走來。

　　「接下來要去的地方。」帕格弄清楚了狀況後，稍微有了點底氣。

　　在白櫻慣例地被海德拉嚇醒撞出帳篷之後，帕格集合了大家開始解說接下來的計畫。

　　「首先，很慶幸的是剛過去的夜晚十分平靜，沒有其他的可疑狀況發生，值班的大家辛苦了。」帕格輕輕點頭，然後指向湖對面波動的所在。「剛剛與路恩稍微討論過，確認了湖對面就是這裂縫世界的邊緣之一。因此，接下來我們的路線必須要下水，到湖裡去。」

　　湖裡？

　　「有任何異議嗎？」帕格望著大家。

　　「沒有是沒有，不過下水之後有沒有具體方向或是對策？」幻瞳問。

　　「暫且沒有，只能先隨機應變。」帕格說。

　　「有需要與特定源神一起組合戰鬥嗎？」白瞳問，一邊把背包的拉鍊拉起來。

　　「大家盡量避免使用火或是雷屬性的源神，會被壓制……」帕格話說到一半，就看到白櫻叫海德拉去幫他裝水。

　　海德拉一邊碎碎念著「我碰到的水你也敢喝齁」一邊拿著白櫻的水壺湊近湖畔。

　　就在這根本來不及阻止的瞬間，海德拉的爪才剛碰到湖面，便突然聽見了刺耳的「嗤──」聲，緊接著海德拉突然彈向空中，手爪上頓時纏繞了紫色的雷電。

　　「咦？」

　　「嘶──這不是水！」海德拉在空中拍動著翅翼，似乎是嚇到了。「這湖裡的是……」

　　「怎麼可能啊！」白櫻一臉鄙視的打斷句子，「明明就是你不想幫我裝水。」

　　「不想裝水也不會把你的水壺拿過來。」海德拉翻白眼，哼了聲。

　　白櫻一臉不信邪，走到湖邊伸手要碰湖面……。

　　而同時帕格也大聲急喊：「別碰湖水！」然而白櫻的手指正好就這樣戳進了湖裡。

　　白櫻的手看來一點異狀也沒有。然而在白櫻抽回手時，一抹肉眼可見的白色火焰，就這樣詭異的在白櫻指頭上出現。但更奇怪的是，它卻是正在以肉眼可見的速度緩緩的流動擴散，還準備向下滴的樣子。

　　「這什麼，不會痛啊。」白櫻眨眨眼。

　　見此異狀，眾人皆是一驚，很快的警戒起來。

　　「芬里爾！」帕格低喊，召出自己的源神。「你能看得出來，你面前的人手上的是什麼嗎？」

　　「主人，我看一下唷！」隨著一聲冰晶脆響出現的狼耳女孩，晃著尾巴一蹦一蹦地跑向白櫻。

　　「你們要幹嘛啊……」白櫻不解。

　　「大哥哥，可以把手伸過來嗎？」芬里爾。

　　「你要幹嘛？」白櫻依舊狀況外。

　　「不伸手過來就吃掉你唷！」芬里爾說，認真地對白櫻眨眨眼。

　　「吃？開什……」正當白櫻想反駁時，他突然看見狼耳女孩背後的狼形虛影正張牙舞爪地對自己做出準備撲擊的動作，連忙噤了聲。「……給你看就是了。」

　　芬里爾看了一會，露出了帶著驚訝的笑容。

　　「所以是什麼？」白瞳發問。

　　「好像跟奧丁大人做給芬里爾的格萊普尼爾，材料很像的說！」芬里爾歪頭。「這是『流動的冰涼火焰』，是不存在世界上的東西！」

　　是火焰？

　　「誰叫你不讓我把話講完。」海德拉似是無奈，又像是有些生氣地碎碎念。「正常的水我碰到的話，會變成毒水。我剛剛一碰就被燒到了，怎麼可能是正常的東西？」

　　「所以現在該怎麼辦，這樣過得去嗎？」幻瞳不放心的望了白櫻一眼，問。

　　「居然是火，是我失算了。」帕格有點自責。「那麼，就請大家各自召喚出非水屬性的源神，我們出發吧。」

　　這種時候，雖然根本不明瞭流動的冰涼火焰是什麼東西，但是再不前進，根本無法確定其他四人的安危。讓芬里爾回到自己的空間之後，帕格呼喚出了巴哈姆特。

　　「嗯？汝怎麼如此突然地召喚吾？」巴哈姆特望著帕格。然而在望向湖面時，便露出了了然的神色。「流火？也是呢，汝應該從未接觸過這樣的『禁物』。也罷，吾就幫忙你們度過這些流火吧。」

　　「這……巴哈姆特閣下，你能對付這奇怪的火嗎？」路恩身旁的加百列有些驚訝。「即使我之前讀遍了組織裡的資料，也沒見過這種東西……」

　　「能。」巴哈姆特回應，拍著翅翼便飛到了湖面之上。抬手召喚出了自己的異界之刃「末日審判」，望向湖中央。「只不過是區區流火，也妄想阻礙汝之步伐嗎？」

　　讓大家遠離湖邊之後，語聲落的霎那，簡單的雙手一劈居然把整座湖的流火劈砍四散，就這樣地消失在空中。而隱藏在三、四米深的湖底的，儼然是一座完整的傳送法陣。

　　「大家，走！」帕格當機立斷，首先地衝在最前面。　

　　「雖然很奇怪……」白瞳無奈，但還是跟上了。

　　眾人穿過乾涸的湖底，一同啟動了傳送法陣。

------

　　等救援小隊的眾人重新恢復視力時，眼前一片平坦的荒地。然而，面前卻有好幾個正在戰鬥中的身影……

　　「欸！是艾萊、艾萊啊！」白櫻跳跳。

　　「還有上弦月──真的有兩個啊……」幻瞳眺望有些遠的位置。

　　「那邊那個是誰啊？聲勢好浩大。」白瞳望向一旁煙塵滾滾的角落。

　　「哈特吧？不過跟他打的也是哈特和……野魂？」帕格左張右望。

　　「真的有一模一樣的分身……」路恩思忖。

　　正當大家要往前走時，前方不遠處突然浮現了渾身發散白光的熟悉身影！

　　「艾德諾……」帕格正要呼喚名字時，另一個艾德諾爾卻突然朝那發著光芒的艾德諾爾本尊砍殺而去！

　　「噢，要糟……。」白櫻望向這畫面。

------
帕格的ｆｔ時間
吃我的三更啦！！！（爆炸
於是雙方終於要會合了！即將要開始大混戰的段落，腦袋充血的某人會不會爆炸呢？（誰
敬請不要期待ｙｏ！（逃走

----------


## 弦月

終於可以留言了OwQ/（幾點了
我今天每次想留言就被叫走然後回來你已經又更新了（？
總之，耶，恭喜啪嘰撐完三章（撒花
很好看喔，超精彩的
啪嘰的小說果然很厲害～
那就繼續期待更新，我相信那個某人不會爆炸的～（？
然後白櫻跳跳是什麼為什麼白櫻在啪嘰的小說裡這麼萌（？

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

一口氣更新三章好厲害ＷＷ（想到很久以前前漾漾一日六更
異世界裡果然是什麼東西都有呢（？
那那那白櫻的手指怎麼辦呀ＷＷＷＷ(#
總之如你所願
我不期待你的更新囉(開玩笑的(#

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

恭喜趴機三更了

印象中，很久以前我也有一天三更過((在別的論壇就是XD

現在一天兩更應該就極限了ww

不過明天放假，又那麼冷

窩在家中，應該可以再來一次兩更xd

----------


## 艾德諾爾

這是一個要領便當的節奏（茶
　　雖然起源使者不會死亡w

　　不過，原來救援小隊駐營的地方和其他人所在的區域其實沒有距離很遠
　　真的被副本地圖耍得團團轉呀ˊOwOˋ

　　期待接下來劇情的發展
　　啪嘰寫文加油

----------


## 帕格薩斯

> 終於可以留言了OwQ/（幾點了
> 我今天每次想留言就被叫走然後回來你已經又更新了（？
> 總之，耶，恭喜啪嘰撐完三章（撒花
> 很好看喔，超精彩的
> 啪嘰的小說果然很厲害～
> 那就繼續期待更新，我相信那個某人不會爆炸的～（？
> 然後白櫻跳跳是什麼為什麼白櫻在啪嘰的小說裡這麼萌（？


因為那天火力比較猛，後來熄火了就(蛤
謝謝祝賀喔我覺得我要爆炸了(慢著回來
白櫻因為要求中二所以就只好順便加了點萌元素下去囉~
很好玩的角色　寫起來　真開心　呵呵(歡樂妖精臉(不
謝謝弦月的留言與閱讀，我會繼續努力的！




> 一口氣更新三章好厲害ＷＷ（想到很久以前前漾漾一日六更
> 異世界裡果然是什麼東西都有呢（？
> 那那那白櫻的手指怎麼辦呀ＷＷＷＷ(#
> 總之如你所願
> 我不期待你的更新囉(開玩笑的(#


他的手指我會在白櫻開始戰鬥時寫到wwwwwww
沒有很厲害啦只是那天火力比較猛(蛤
你就盡量der不期待吧(哭奔(蛤
還是謝謝伊默的閱讀與留言鼓勵~




> 恭喜趴機三更了
> 
> 印象中，很久以前我也有一天三更過((在別的論壇就是XD
> 
> 現在一天兩更應該就極限了ww
> 
> 不過明天放假，又那麼冷
> 
> 窩在家中，應該可以再來一次兩更xd


不愧是蒼哥，三更真的不是普通能做到的事，累死我了(腦抽意味
不過我馬上就感冒也不是我願意的啦哈哈......(乾笑
謝謝蒼哥的回應和閱讀<(_ _)>




> 這是一個要領便當的節奏（茶
> 　　雖然起源使者不會死亡w
> 
> 　　不過，原來救援小隊駐營的地方和其他人所在的區域其實沒有距離很遠
> 　　真的被副本地圖耍得團團轉呀ˊOwOˋ
> 
> 　　期待接下來劇情的發展
> 　　啪嘰寫文加油


飼主yo！！(暴動(慢著
副本本來就很坑爹啊，想當年我的深淵副本跟烈日的副本喔...(你講哪齣
大家都會有各自厲害的地方出現唷，敬請期待！
謝謝飼主的回應跟閱讀唷\0w0/(飛撲抱抱

----------


## 帕格薩斯

第九章　會合

　　稍早之前。

　　在艾德諾爾被分身的另一個自己斬殺，身體化為光點往戰場邊陲的重生地帶飛去時，本人其實是完全沒有意識的。

　　是啊，因為啟源使者是無法真正死亡的呢……直到使命完成的那天，啟源使者只會不斷的在戰鬥中死去、不斷的在戰鬥中生存，除非人間界危機解決，否則由此界所產生的使者們便永遠只能在這樣的鬥爭裡，繼續著各自的宿命。

　　與其說是幸運，不如說這樣的使命是種詛咒，更是這世界的所有生靈們的悲願。渴望著自由，趨吉避凶，這是生物們與生俱來的本能。

　　在這鬥爭的迴旋之中起舞，在戰與休的間奏中喘息，啟源使者便是如此的角色。被迫負擔起這世界的重量，……

　　艾德諾爾在這彷彿夢境的光景之中，意識到自己此輪已被擊敗的事實。

　　被自己給打敗嗎？彷彿是在昭示著甚麼似地，那一瞬間流過的想法。

　　失去形體的自己，正是暫時死去的證明。在這每次瀕死都會出現的空間中，卻突兀地出現了兩個身影。

　　「這世界的規則，居然不會讓人死去？」

　　「是的，王。」

　　「……呵，朕還真的起了點興趣。不過這孩子……不是……」

　　「……」

　　「沒關係的。『他』已經要來了，以這邊這位的個性來說，會發火的吧？跟朕個性，的確很像。」

　　「裂縫正在扭曲，請王趕緊回殿。」

　　「好啦別催啦，早……」

　　少年才正在偷聽著兩個身影在說些什麼，甚至還覺得其中一人聲線非常熟悉之時，眼前卻猛地一亮，便已經脫離了意識空間。

　　艾德諾爾在戰場邊界的重生地帶出現了。然而少年還未站穩，手持拳刃的另一個自己便凌厲地朝自己攻來！

　　又要死掉了嗎？

　　這一次，微微苦笑著的少年，甚至還想著會不會再聽見兩個神秘人的談話。

　　正當艾德諾爾準備閉上眼，迎接著死神再度揮舞鐮刀的瞬間時，卻是一聲充滿著憤怒的戰吼將自己瞬間打醒。

　　「給我死啊啊啊啊啊啊！」熟悉的雙刀雙刃，熟悉的大範圍旋轉方式與充滿怒火的聲音，是帕格薩斯！  

　　救援小隊，終於與先鋒小隊匯合了！

　　艾萊維亞拉才正在思忖，明明在自己手中受了嚴重燒灼傷害卻還是逃過咒術傷害的另一個艾德諾爾哪去了，這會就看到自己的兄弟殺上門來了。

　　一字排開出現在帕格後方的還有白櫻、白瞳、路恩與幻瞳，都已經完全準備好投入戰局了。

　　而隨著帕格突然的猛攻，另一個艾德諾爾連忙閃身向一旁急退，卻還是被這突如其來的「旋舞閃」給斬得措手不及。

　　如同渦漩般飛舞出的斬刺，硬是切斷了後者的右手！

　　事實上在重生地帶恢復實體的啟源使者，在身上白光消逝以前的數秒內都是豁免傷害的。然而，急吼吼的帕格根本在看見艾德諾爾被攻擊的瞬間就失去理智攻擊過去了。

　　「帕格？咦，怎麼大家都……」暫時脫離險境的少年愣愣地望了眼棕髮青年，回頭又望見了大家，先是驚訝了會，而後馬上露出笑容。

　　看來，野魂成功地回到公會，也讓公會派人來增援了……。

　　「兄弟有難，怎麼可能不幫忙啊。」白瞳笑了笑。

　　「聽說有惡魔，然後先過來幫忙弦月和大家。」路恩。

　　「那當然！有句話不是這麼說嗎，主角總是最後才登場的！」白櫻激動地亂揮鐮刀，刃尖差點直插路恩腦門。「銀河美騷年，白櫻！閃亮登──喔噗──」

　　「白櫻你再說一堆話的話，等下怎麼被自己的分身殺掉的都不知道。」白櫻的話還沒說完，就被幻瞳拖走了。

　　「放開我！讓我把台詞講完──」「我不要幫你撿屍！」「蛤──」

　　無視白櫻與幻瞳的胡鬧，白瞳和路恩笑著朝艾德諾爾輝了下手後就投入戰場之中了。

　　畢竟救援小隊五人都很清楚，當他們一穿過傳送陣到達另一頭，就可能要面對野魂的源神，燭龍，所說的詭異情形！雖然說，眾人並沒想過原來先鋒隊就在自己昨晚休息不到幾米的傳送陣另一頭……簡直是玩笑等級的巧合。

　　而當初給了他們一點提示的，居然還是源神們……

------

　　稍早，穿過傳送陣的路徑時。

　　「對了，汝現在要抵達的地方，有一股詭異的力量。」巴哈姆特像是閒聊一般，突然與帕格說。

　　「什麼啊？」反而是白櫻沒頭沒腦地回應了。

　　瞥了白櫻一眼，巴哈姆特說：「應該是來自汝等人間界生物口中所說的『魔界』，一種能夠完全複製踏入陣法之人的一切的能力。」

　　「怪不得我覺得終點方向有種熟悉感。」加百列歪了下頭，「很久以前，組織裡倒是有說過類似的東西，只不過那應該是組織內部的祕法才對……怎麼會變成魔界所持有的東西？」

　　「只要是有用的事物，沒有人會放棄役使的機會。」路恩淡淡地說。

　　「有道理。」幻瞳也點點頭。

　　「本王也同意。」基加美修難得沒有唱反調。

　　「所以巴哈姆特的意思是說，我們一出去就可能隨時被另一個自己攻擊嗎？」白瞳一本正經地問。雖然其實他心裡正想著，如果有另一個自己幫自己扛那些食物跑腿該有多好的畫面。

　　「沒錯。」巴哈姆特回答。「為了避免像是燭龍說的狀況發生，汝和汝的夥伴們還是先讓吾等源神離開一會，否則若是連被複製的汝都得對上擁有完整力量的另一個吾，那不會是好的狀況。」

　　雖然混著自稱詞講正經話有點鬼打牆，但是大家都奇蹟似地聽懂了。

　　「那，巴哈姆特，你先休息一下，等我們告一段落吧。」帕格薩斯說。

　　「好，吾等著汝告捷歸來。」巴哈姆特微微一笑，伸手在帕格的手背上畫了一個簡單的幾何圖案。

　　「欸？這什麼……」白櫻注意到，好奇地正要問。然而帕格卻像是渾然未覺似地，望向前方出口處大喊：「要出傳送陣了，大家收好源神！」

------

　　身上纏繞著紫色雷電，速度與攻勢比平常更加迅猛的帕格薩斯，反向一握雙刃便是高速度的連續多段斬擊，配合著時不時竄上另一個艾德諾爾身上的小小電蛇，傷害效果加劇！

　　「喂，帕格，我是艾德諾爾……」「才怪呢艾德諾爾才不會那麼好聲好氣跟我說話！」分身的少年正要開口就被青年粗魯地打斷了。「你砍了艾德諾爾，就找死！管你是什麼鬼分身還什麼的，老子管你去死！」

　　凌厲的攻勢，在帕格一躍騰空之時與刀刃一同畫出了細碎如霧般的冰塵，而後化為無數鋒利無匹的冰刀，朝下方飛射。而攻勢尚未結束，雙刀鏘地一聲插入鞘中的瞬間，反手抽出太刀，匯聚了強韌意志的一斬，勢如破竹地衝向分身的少年！

　　棕髮青年在這短短時間內，在速發紫電疾走的狀態下居然連續使出了瞬影殺、散華雪與居合斬。

　　果然是毫不留情地爆發了……

------
帕格的ft時間
早起的鳥兒有蟲吃，晚睡的獸獸有文吃(三小
結果我還是撐著鼻塞頭痛加喉嚨痛的感冒狀態下更了這章(爆炸
嗯，下一張弦月跟五帥得大家就要進入全面戰了，大展神通的時間出現了！
*我放閃放得好開心！(被拖去打死*
另外艾萊的戰鬥我沒有腰斬喔，會後面一點出來0w0/
以上，睡覺覺囉0w0/
p.s.那兩個神祕身影不是蒸餃裡的任何獸唷~(你夠了快去睡覺

----------


## 夜落白櫻

*啪嘰辛苦你了！！*(幹什麼
撐著感冒完成這個真的，好辛苦(拍肩
然後啪嘰要好好休息喔，有精神才可以繼續一日三更（不要好嗎
我會，繼續期待的(?

----------


## 艾德諾爾

這大概是到目前為止私心最重的一篇吧（關愛
　　不過也真是的，居然不顧感冒在寫，下次給我好好休息啦

　　話說兩邊小隊終於會合了
　　接下來的戰鬥應該會更精采吧w

　　啪嘰加油（摸頭

----------


## 弦月

要進入全面戰了\OwO/
好像會很精彩\OwO/
嗚喔喔喔喔我好期待啊（什麼啦
總之辛苦啪嘰了，要保重身體呀
好好睡飽病才會比較快好喔？（對了還要多喝水
總之期待下一章～
啪嘰我相信你可以的\OwO/

----------


## 帕格薩斯

> *啪嘰辛苦你了！！*(幹什麼
> 撐著感冒完成這個真的，好辛苦(拍肩
> 然後啪嘰要好好休息喔，有精神才可以繼續一日三更（不要好嗎
> 我會，繼續期待的(?


感冒寫文麻幾煎熬(深沉
寒假才能這樣啦平日喔應該是不太可能啦(望下學期課表
謝謝期待謝謝閱讀和回應R~~~




> 這大概是到目前為止私心最重的一篇吧（關愛
> 　　不過也真是的，居然不顧感冒在寫，下次給我好好休息啦
> 
> 　　話說兩邊小隊終於會合了
> 　　接下來的戰鬥應該會更精采吧w
> 
> 　　啪嘰加油（摸頭


私心不是病，病起來要人命嘛(?)
謝謝飼主關心，下次我會注意的.....(垂耳
我會努力的！！
謝謝飼主的鼓勵和閱讀回文嗚！




> 要進入全面戰了\OwO/
> 好像會很精彩\OwO/
> 嗚喔喔喔喔我好期待啊（什麼啦
> 總之辛苦啪嘰了，要保重身體呀
> 好好睡飽病才會比較快好喔？（對了還要多喝水
> 總之期待下一章～
> 啪嘰我相信你可以的\OwO/


結果我下一章還是沒完全寫到全面戰(欸
我會努力保養身體的(?)
謝謝弦月的期待與閱讀回文！！

----------


## 帕格薩斯

第十章　戰舞

　　在帕格薩斯毫不留情地對分身的少年發動猛烈攻勢時，其他人的表現也不遑多讓。然而在救援隊眾人與前鋒隊完全合流之前，戰場之中表現得最引人注目的，莫過於上弦月與哈特！

　　渾身纏繞著黑色霧氣，雙眼紅光已經外放的黑狼青年哈特，正以極可怕的速度相互對轟！

　　黑狼青年將手中巨砲向天空某點一轟，夾帶著強大火能的砲彈以淒厲的聲音飛上高空。緊接著把炮背到背後，另一隻手上的鐮刀一甩，尾節居然分了開來──竟是藏於鐮刀棍身中的一根長矛。

　　「本來不想讓人知道，這鐮刀的非法改裝吶……」舔了舔唇邊的血漬，黑狼青年的耳朵一豎，一手執鐮一手執起矛棍。微微抬手朝自己手背咬下，令傷口的出血緩緩流至矛棍之上，他先是隨意地以鐮刃招出幾發紫色焰彈，再低低地笑出聲。

　　矛棍在血液流淌之際，不但沒像一般情形令血滴上地面，而是一滴不剩地被矛給吸收了。深色的紅光，充斥著不詳的力量。

　　「如果對手只是我自己的話，根本無從畏懼！」哈特低吼，微微一點擲出了長矛。「如果我連自己都對付不了的話……！」

　　這瞬間，似乎連長矛向前的速度都慢了下來。

　　哈特旋轉起自己的鐮刃。一下、兩下……在旋轉的中央，空間彷彿破了個口子，湧現出了帶著血腥氣味的紅煙。

　　「嘗嘗沐浴在血祭下的魔域蝙蝠吧！」哈特大喊，空間的裂口湧出了數以千計的血瞳魔蝠，衝向另一個哈特。與此同時，方才的砲彈，也自上方一同炸了過去！

　　火榴彈、魔域蝙蝠與被動效果：血之祭儀！在這不到十秒內，對面正要閃躲的另一個哈特閃躲不了大範圍的攻擊，即使趕緊朝右後方急閃，卻依舊是被好幾隻魔蝠咬了無數口。矛尖是閃過了，但隨後整根矛的爆炸卻是未能躲過。

　　「渾帳……果然是我，有夠壞的。」看見對方的位置冒出滾滾濃煙，黑狼青年卻絲毫不敢大意，攻擊完之後馬上飛身閃到另一個位置。

　　沒幾秒，原地正上方馬上出現了密集如隕石般大大小小的子彈與砲彈，傾瀉而下。不只如此，正當哈特以為避過對方攻擊時，兩發各自以不同弧線飛來的砲彈，卻正正打中了他的後背，炸開。

　　「呃啊！」黑狼青年痛吼，強大的衝擊力把他往地上一掀。

　　居然佯裝毫無防備之下，另外估算了自己挪移的位置並算準彈道終點嗎……！

　　哈特咬了咬牙。伏在地上的他以手蓋著肩膀上的炸傷，想著進一步的行動，如何置對方於死地。

　　而一段距離外也正戰鬥著的，正是上弦月！

　　「吃我的斧頭啦！」揮動著快要與自己身高相當的巨大重斧，少女發出充滿活力的大喊聲，一面一躍而起。手中斧頭朝下猛地一砸，正是斧子的套路中再簡單不過的翔空斬。

　　然而一般雙手斧的巧勁與準確命中之力在這回攻擊之中，完全看不到一絲一毫……

　　有的只是，再簡單不過的猛然一砸！

　　「來的好！」另一個上弦月不躲不閃，舉起相仿的巨斧，向後退了一步。

　　「喝啊啊啊啊啊！」火焰隨著怒吼聲，與斧斬一同向前炸出，擋住了上弦月的翔空斬擊不說，還連帶燒到上弦月一點。

　　「你燒到我頭髮了！」上弦月望了下自己捲曲焦黑的某處瀏海，抗議地說。「我等下也燒你頭髮喔我告訴你！」

　　「來咩誰怕誰！」分身的少女吐吐舌。「反正到時候只要吃一頓不就甚麼都補回來了，又沒關係！」

　　「喂你……噗哈，太陰險啦！」上弦月愣了會，笑了出聲。「你怎麼知道我在肚子餓啊，去你的。」

　　「我們是同一個人嘛。」分身的少女揮了揮斧頭，扛上肩。「我也很餓，所以我們……」

　　「速戰速決吧！」

　　「速戰速決吧啊哈哈哈！！」

　　兩個少女再度揮動起常人難以舉起的巨斧，再度跳起了戰中之舞──沒有藝術感的那種。以可怕的怪力運起斧子，絲毫不管周遭狀況似地，雙方都開始猶如颶風般的瘋狂旋轉！

　　「旋風斬啊……。」還算在場邊的白櫻，遠遠的望見了雙手斧全速旋轉時會出現的特殊煙塵，吞了吞口水。「如果現在有人在上弦月附近戰鬥，感覺就是會被掀飛到旁邊去滾三圈啊……」

　　「感覺這種狀況下會飛走的應該是你。」幻瞳說，握好弓正四處張望警戒。

------

　　稍早。

　　安全起見，帕格在某個空檔以非常高的語速朝四位隊員喊話。由於話講得實在太快（包括背景的廝殺聲），聽不太懂全部的內容。但是路恩聽完之後，居然老神在在地講出了帕格想表達的意思。

　　「啊總之齁喔喔喔喔喔就是怕大家遇見另一個自己然後因為我現在暴衝喔喔喔喔喔喔所以我自己行動蛤然後你們倆倆分組啊啊自己注意小心暗處的冷槍還有飛劍之類的啊對了白櫻我就是在說你辣你給我好好躲啊去你的不然扣你一天三餐還有大家加油啊啊啊啊！」亂吼一通之後，帕格薩斯追著艾德諾爾的分身揚長而去。

　　「蛤？……」除了路恩之外的三人。

　　「天吶，帕格在戰鬥中還不忘叫我的名字欸，我好感動喔。」白櫻抹淚。「果然我在他心目中還是很重要的，嚶嚶。」

　　「他只叫你小心而已……」白瞳說。「而且怎麼看，白櫻你都比較像是被罰沒東西吃的那個吧……」

　　「大家兩兩分組之後，注意伏擊。」路恩在了解帕格意思之後，沉聲說道。大家也都很默契地兩兩退開。

　　「白櫻只聽見自己的名字就沒聽別的了吧……。」幻瞳翻了下白眼。「喂白櫻你在看哪裡啊！」

------

　　路恩與白瞳一組。

　　然而在白櫻與幻瞳的小組離開之後，白瞳正想要詢問路恩一些事，卻突然發現，自己居然無法向前一步。

　　咦？連聲音也、發不出來？視野裡也什麼都沒有……像是失明一樣。

　　正當白瞳訝異且有些驚慌時，突然聽見了熟悉的聲音正與另一奇怪的嗓音在對談。

　　「少礙事。」像是路恩的聲音，但是語調很冷。

　　「伯爵大人，您不能無視佛勞洛斯公爵大人的規則，您……啊啊啊！」奇怪的嗓音發出慘叫聲，像是被掐住了脖子一般。

　　「你這種渣梓，沒資格對我說三道四。」像是路恩的聲音冷冷一笑。「告訴你那病貓般的主子，想活命的話，少給我惹什麼亂子。」

　　「以為我會姑息你們那派的壯大，那就死在這樣的愚蠢之中吧。」

　　語聲一落，嗚噎聲嘎然而止。然後，是什麼身體掉落地面的聲音。

　　白瞳還來不及思考這樣的對談究竟是什麼意思時，就突然感覺氣息的接近。

　　「漏了聽覺沒有封印，嗎。」應該是路恩的聲音，低吟了一會。接著，白瞳感覺到自己的身體憑空飄了起來。

　　這是要，做什麼啊！白瞳驚恐的想。

　　難道一直待在公會裡的路恩，是……

　　「不要緊，我不會對你……你們做任何壞事。我只不過是，不想要現況被打破而已。」

　　「嘛啊，你聽見了也好，聽不見也罷。反正，通通都會遺忘。」

　　白瞳感覺到兩股冰涼的力量，竄進了自己的耳朵裡。

　　他想叫，想大叫，想驚恐的表達他現在的恐懼。

　　「安心的睡吧，忘記吧。你的分身對手，也會一起不見的呢。」

　　白瞳失去意識之前，最後聽見的是，路恩的笑聲……

------
帕格的FT時間
停在一個很詭異的地方yeeee(?)
白瞳辛苦你惹，因為路恩太帥惹(幹
所以說路恩到底是不是壞人呢，讓我們繼續看下去~(逃跑
敬請期待下一章wwwwwwww

----------


## 弦月

啪嘰旋風斬超好用der（別廢話
我和另外一個我到底在幹嘛啦wwwwwww
明明前面和後面都是很嚴肅的場面啊wwwwww
為什麼那麼好笑wwwwww
我和我到底在說什麼wwwwwwww（狂笑不止
你怎麼知道我現在真的很餓
還有你的餓打錯字了
這章一樣超好看的啦！
之後到底會發生什麼事呢？好期待呀！！
希望下一章快點生出來！不然我就用歡樂妖精砸你喔（不准

----------


## 帕格薩斯

第十一章　生滅

　　帕格薩斯就這樣殺回戰場裡頭去了。沐浴在斬擊魂的銀白色光輝與紫電疾走妖異的雷蛇之中，平時隨和的青年彷彿化為鬼神。

　　見分身的少年開始吃力地閃躲自己的攻勢，青年吼了一聲。手中一對利刃斬向先前肩膀上已經被艾萊焚燒過的護甲，竟是直接斬斷！

　　在當初第一個照面下就已經被斬下了右手的少年，戰力其實早已經下降不少。在面對這麼凌厲且不顧一切的攻勢之下，根本擋不了太多了。

　　「你這樣是……違背了規定，啊啊……」

　　看著面前的青年，分身的少年一邊以僅存的左手抹去嘴角鮮血，一面吃力地說道。崩落的護甲發出了極其清脆的聲音，碎片也先後落到了地面。

　　「管你什麼規定。」帕格此時哪還有平常的和氣與友善？「擋住我們的路不說，你們這些冒牌貨。」

　　「什麼時候，我准你們碰艾德諾爾了？還有公會裡的大家？」

　　已經開始透著一股戾氣的青年，眼神裡只剩純粹的恨意。

　　「不是那個意思，你……」右手斷肢大量失血著，分身的少年就快站不穩了。

　　「消失吧。」帕格冷冷地望著對方。手持刃起，而後太刀劈斬而下。

　　面前的少年被直接切去了頭顱，卻在與身體完全碰到地面以前，以肉眼可見的速度化為發光粒子，消失在眾人視線之前。

　　第一個公會眾人的分身，真正意義上的被消滅了。

　　一旁的艾德諾爾在分身的自己說話之前，就默默地低下頭，不忍再看了。

　　帕格薩斯……這麼討厭自己嗎……？

　　這樣冷血的話語與舉動，簡直令人不寒而慄。

　　連眼睛也乾脆地閉上，怕自己會見到草地上血色的艾德諾爾，突然聽見了朝自己跑來的腳步聲。

　　是……？

　　「艾德、艾德諾爾！你沒事吧？啊？不舒服嗎？」

　　是帕格薩斯，樣子看起來十分正常，與方才殺戮果斷的模樣完全無法連結在一塊。

　　「我沒事……」不想被別人看到這樣失態的自己，艾德諾爾努力的擠出與平常無異的表情。

　　「接下來要看大家能不能戰勝自己的分身了，不過因為是我把另一個你殺死的，所以接下來要面對的『我』，難度應該不小才對。」帕格嘆了口氣，明瞭這裡不是一個好休息場合的他，只能抓緊時間說明。「我們小隊的大家，從巴哈那裏得到了一些情報：只有這裡的所有分身被消滅，我們所有人才能繼續前進。」

　　「我們這裡……也推測過這個結果。」艾德諾爾清了清喉嚨，想了想便望向弦月的方向。「但是真的沒想過，你們趕得過來……」

　　「別提了。這路不長，但是歸功於某人，可是熱鬧得很啊──」

------　　

　　同一時間稍早，白櫻與幻瞳的場合。

　　「幻瞳你覺得，我會不會比另一個我帥啊。」白櫻歡樂地把鐮刀柄往地上一立，一臉愉悅地望向幻瞳。

　　後者青筋一冒。

　　「我覺得應該是不太可能……」幻瞳抹了下臉。「話說你也太放鬆了吧？剛剛說過了，我這次可不負責替你撿屍。」

　　「欸？」白櫻露出一臉驚訝的樣子，然後開始怪叫。「唉唷！幻瞳你這個小變態，居然想讓人家被別的壞人撿走這樣那樣，你看看你好糟糕……」

　　只見幻瞳連話也還沒聽完，就突然地朝白櫻一撲。

　　後者就這樣被按倒在地，說沒嚇到是騙人的。

　　「幻瞳，你不會是要玩真的吧？喂……」剛剛才準備要開黃腔的白櫻被完全嚇個正著，望著壓在自己上方以不規則節奏喘著粗氣的銀髮少年，臉也不由自主地紅了起來。

　　現在是什麼狀況……？

　　幻瞳不知道是忽視了白櫻的反應還是根本不想聽到他亂講話，只是深深的吸了口氣，吃力地將按著對方手臂的一隻手挪開一點位置，然後大吼。

　　「快給我走……啊！」

　　白櫻的腦袋像是被吼醒一樣，視線正好望向幻瞳腹部──大量的鮮血，映入了自己的眼簾，就像是瀑布一樣。血洞的正中央，是一把長長的苦無。

　　白櫻瞪大雙眼。容不得自己再有任何遲疑，白髮少年朝空處一滾而出，站起身來。

　　原來方才，就在自己放鬆警戒的時候，另一個自己居然想趁機攻擊！然而，幻瞳卻為了幫他擋下這一擊，……

　　「白櫻你，還不快走……」朝地面重重地一摔，痛苦地咳出血來的幻瞳以僅有的力氣吼道。

　　「我走個屁啊！」白櫻被這樣一吼，也有些生氣──雖然主要是對自己的過度鬆散而憤怒，但是更不悅於幻瞳這樣子擔心自己弱小。

　　「主角，是為了拯救其他人而存在的。」白櫻輕咬了下牙，一雙眼緊緊地盯著不遠處隨時準備第二波攻勢的另一自己。「這裡，絕不能退讓！」

　　雖然兩句話都有點中二感，但是白櫻的表情認真至極。

　　「小心……」幻瞳說，一面確認自己的傷勢。自口袋中掏出備用的治療藥水，並開始服用著。腹部被貫穿，但是僅僅是最簡單的普通攻擊。

　　自己並沒有完全被逼至絕境。只要一點時間，就能夠回到狀態上了……

　　白櫻此時與另一個自己對峙著。

　　「哦？終於肯認真起來了嗎？」另一個白櫻的標誌性欠打笑容。「居然被擋下了也真是可惜，好想把你踩在腳下，好好的關愛啊。」

　　「不了不了，我可沒有自攻自受的惡劣興趣。」白櫻本尊忍不住失笑。「我可是中二聖帥呢，怎麼能因為一個甚至沒我自己帥的傢伙給打敗呢？」

　　什麼？

　　「明明就是我比較帥吧！你看看你那副灰頭土臉的樣子──」

　　「呵！你這就不懂了，這叫做出淤泥而不染，看我這保養多年的臉龐，……」

　　「嘖嘖嘖，你敢說我還不敢聽。啊，強者總是孤獨的，於你而言我就是顏值上的強者吧？──」

　　「孤獨嗎？你這傢伙──」

　　白櫻沉下雙眼，腦海中飛掠過的畫面漸漸使自己握緊雙拳。

　　有著個必須要保護的對象。

　　公會裡的大家與自己快樂相處的時光。

　　那些好吃的東西。

　　……

　　「還真多愧你的叮嚀呢，看來我也不得不這麼做了。」白櫻輕聲說道，微長的瀏海讓臉上蒙上半片陰影。「凡人們，顫抖吧。」

　　「有幸見到我認真地一面，還不給我感激涕零！」白櫻大喝一聲，踏起了詭譎而迅捷的步法。緊接著一躍，空中虛踏了幾下後猛然捏起手印，抓住雙手手裡劍便是再吼一聲。

　　「風遁‧鐮鼬風暴！」出招速度快到六個字說完之前，另一個白櫻眼前已經滿是高速移動的殘影與夾帶著風刃的風暴！

------
帕格的ft時間
啊啊啊啊啊啊啊我怎麼這麼久沒更新了(大哭
終於擠出一章新章了(被讀者拖去胖揍
最近啪嘰真的忙到快瘋掉了啊......真的很對不起大家！
請大家繼續期待接下來的發展吧(哭臉
另外不能退讓那句其實是艦ｃ裡加賀桑的台詞「ここは譲れません。」喔（逃走

然後合併回覆在這裡~



> 啪嘰旋風斬超好用der（別廢話
> 我和另外一個我到底在幹嘛啦wwwwwww
> 明明前面和後面都是很嚴肅的場面啊wwwwww
> 為什麼那麼好笑wwwwww
> 我和我到底在說什麼wwwwwwww（狂笑不止
> 你怎麼知道我現在真的很餓
> 還有你的餓打錯字了
> 這章一樣超好看的啦！
> 之後到底會發生什麼事呢？好期待呀！！
> 希望下一章快點生出來！不然我就用歡樂妖精砸你喔（不准


這就是轉轉轉的力量（你
而且這樣的兩隻弦月超可愛不好嗎（正色
謝謝弦月的閱讀與回覆哦~~~~我應該已經被你拿歡樂妖精砸死了吧(爆炸

----------


## 夜落白櫻

*我一定比另一個我還帥的沒綽辣！！！！*（粗體闢
居然開黃腔wwwww看來不只中二了（事實
老樣子期待下回啦WWW

----------


## 帕格薩斯

> *我一定比另一個我還帥的沒綽辣！！！！*（粗體闢
> 居然開黃腔wwwww看來不只中二了（事實
> 老樣子期待下回啦WWW


我本來就覺得你應該兩個都有，不用謝我了(艮
謝謝期待啦~~~感謝捧場及回覆！

----------


## 帕格薩斯

第十二章　故往

　　白櫻奮發而起，終於面對了另一個自己。

　　一旁的幻瞳正在慢慢地讓身體狀況回復到一定水準之上。

　　望著白髮少年與相仿的分身戰得不可開交，撇去滿場飛來飛去的中二台詞不論，的確是有可圈可點的地方。

　　「吃小爺我的手裡……科科科騙你的！冰棒棒！」躍上空中，高速移動著的白櫻在即將拋出手中利刃之際，如此標誌性的「迅影襲」前置動作卻突然變招，硬是砸出了鐮刀的特有技能「極冰地獄」。雖然相同的能力先前早已應用於對付怪蝠的戰鬥之上，但是眼前此般景象實在無法令人聯想，這樣不同的使用方式是同樣的招式！

　　冰柱自空中綻裂，沿著方才鐮刀揮下的軌跡弧狀刺出。另一個白櫻驚險地閃躲空中突刺的攻擊，一面也以手中忍具各個擊破冰錐的尖銳之處。

　　「冰棒你個頭啊！」白櫻看著另一個自己一邊亂叫，一邊驚險地滾到一邊。

　　「我說是棒棒就是棒棒。」

　　「啊不就好棒棒！」

　　「什麼好棒棒哦，你看你髒髒啊……嘖嘖，不像我翩翩君子玉樹臨風靦腆小郎中，什麼吃老衲的金剛……甚麼的才不會說呢。」白櫻嘖嘖道，不過貌似說了相當不雅的字句，而且好像還罵到了自己身上。

　　「半斤八兩啦，我髒你也髒。」

　　「誰要跟你一樣髒啦！給我吃火球！」白櫻甩出結印已久的「赤炎爆」，熾熱而在空中逸出軌跡的數個火團，呼嘯著衝向分身的少年。

　　「你才髒你全身上下都髒！」後者不甘示弱地回吼，以鐮刀凝聚著魔性焰火後拋出了魔火彈。

　　兩人不約而同的，同時吶喊出聲。

　　「燃燒吧我的小宇宙！」

　　「燃燒吧！火鳥！」

　　一橙一紫，兩道火焰撞擊在一塊，發出了轟然巨響……

　　幻瞳在雙方的攻擊產生碰撞時，便已閃身躲到幾塊突起的岩塊後方。爆炸聲震耳而過，岩塊後的幻瞳只稍微被勁風颳起的細碎石片刮傷了臉頰，除此之外並無大礙。

　　銀髮少年垂了垂眼。

　　酣戰著的眾人，即使是面對著與自己外表無異的敵手，仍舊是戰得難分難解。自己……當真做得到嗎？

　　幻瞳並不是無故地自我懷疑，而是因為過去發生過的「某事」。

-----

　　將近五年前。

　　當時的幻瞳年紀不過十五六歲。剛剛進到公會不久的他，不但對任何事情都充滿了好奇，也滿心期待著自己在這個獨特的公會裏能夠有所發展。

　　充滿著獸族的公會？簡直前所未見。

　　來自忘卻林的幻瞳，直到進入公會為止，各種意義上而言都是孤身一人的。

　　小時候因為自己的血統與異於常人的髮色，每次都會被村裡相同年紀的孩子們取笑乃至於欺凌。到最後，就養成了獨自坐在樹下，望著粼粼湖水發呆的習慣。

　　雖然父母總會問他有沒有好好地和朋友們玩耍，也總是回答有，但是卻不願意把真相告訴自己的雙親──能夠稱為是朋友的，或許只有那樹、那草、那湖，或許還有林間輕柔的風。

　　或許只要變強了，離開了這裡，就會有所改變了吧？總是這樣想著的幻瞳，也逐漸地長大了。

　　在十二歲的某一日，一次突然的意外之中，幻瞳身上出現了奇異的變化。而之後便被村外請來的巫師給判定，是「啟源使者」。

　　他還記得那時，村裡的孩子帶著嫉妒與不甘的神情。

　　也還記得父母擔心的囑咐、村長的嘮叨，……

　　好像獲得了力量，所以變強了？可是，為甚麼大家依舊這麼對我……

　　既無法理解這樣的狀態，也不願意再面對擔憂著的父母親，幻瞳選擇了逃走。但是年紀這麼小，能往哪裡去？

　　「你有，特別想去的地方嗎？」靜靜地把留給父母的書信放置在桌上後，源神燭龍輕聲地問著。

　　「不知道。」幻瞳搖搖頭。背起簡單的行李，悄悄地走出了家門的小少年，紫眸黯淡無光。

　　「你想要改變的，是大家對你的看法嗎？」燭龍拍著翅膀跟隨著小少年的步伐，一邊試探性地問道。

　　「嗯……」少年輕輕的點頭。「我想要……讓大家不再那樣看我，想要變得更堅強一點，還要更厲害……」

　　少年一想到那些孩子充滿敵意的目光，便覺得渾身一陣刺痛。自己做錯了什麼嗎？為什麼要這樣子？

　　幻瞳的小小腦袋瓜想不了太多，不知怎地就覺得，變得很厲害的話，就不會有人再討厭他、排斥他了。

　　「那就一起努力吧！」燭龍努力地替他加油打氣。「將來有一天，你一定可以做到的！」

……

　　真的、可以嗎？

　　真的做得到嗎……？

------

　　就在幻瞳質疑自己的當下，另一頭。

　　路恩與白瞳的組別。

　　淺灰髮少年緩緩睜開雙眼。頭有些暈暈的、沉沉的感覺，就好像是睡了很長的覺一樣。

　　「奇怪？我不是正要跟路恩去找找看另一個自己嗎……？」白瞳摀著頭，有些不確定地說。躺在一處樹下的他，在視野重新取回焦距之後，才發現一旁守著的是路恩。

　　這讓他更百思不得其解了。不遠處正是公會裡的大家戰鬥的地方，他們不過去真的沒問題嗎？

　　「路恩，現在是……」白瞳正要開口發問。

　　「你醒了？」路恩卻好像早就知道他醒過來一樣，極自然地打斷了少年的話。「你被伏擊了，偏狀態類的攻擊讓你連反應都來不及，就直接暈過去了。」

　　「被誰？」

　　「另一個你。」路恩。

　　「真的假的啊。」白瞳呆呆的眨了眨眼。

　　「我像是會騙人的人嗎？」路恩苦笑了下。「然後，我就在你暈過去這段期間，消滅另一個我自己後，也把你的分身打退了。」

　　打退？

　　「那、那另一個我現在在哪啊？」白瞳不疑有他，很認真地關心起那個聽說搞暈自己的分身。

　　「我最後一次看到他的時候，掉進我的黑炎陷阱裡了。」路恩簡短的說。

　　以特殊子彈中蘊含的咒力所呼喚出的、不該存於此世的黑色火炎所構成的致命牢籠「黑炎陷阱」，不只會炸翻周遭所有的敵人，還會讓被波及者被黑暗之力不斷地侵蝕。

　　簡單來說，單單憑這樣的武技，加上路恩自行修習而精通的蒼海氣紋，另一個白瞳八成是死在這樣的狀態攻擊之中了。

　　「這樣嗎……」白瞳想了想，點點頭表示了解。而後，有些難為情地道了謝。

　　「謝謝，要不是你，我可能會就這樣被暗算到死。」微微笑著的淺灰髮少年。

　　「不用謝我……」路恩搖搖頭，苦笑了會便轉過頭去。

　　……對不起啊，只能夠說謊著瞞過去。

　　現在還不是時候……是的，為時尚早，還不能……

　　待續。

------
*帕格的fc時間*
yeeeeee我更了(艮
連假感覺不更一下對不起自己是不是(不是
總而言之，我更到第12章了(吐血
對不起讓大家久等了......
接下來，啪嘰還會繼續努力的！！(爆炸飛走

----------


## 弦月

嗚嗚更新了好棒！
上次忘記回覆了啊！！（爆炸
那兩隻白櫻到底在說什麼呢？（？ 
然後路恩感覺好強好厲害好神秘啊……（？
是說那個ft時間變成fc時間了（什麼
總之繼續期待更新囉～

----------


## 月光銀牙

恭喜啪機更新~

我找到錯字了AwA

那些孩子的些


這結局太邪惡了拉(抗議

我要把啪機的碗敲破!

期待下一章~(搖尾

以上

----------


## 帕格薩斯

> 嗚嗚更新了好棒！
> 上次忘記回覆了啊！！（爆炸
> 那兩隻白櫻到底在說什麼呢？（？ 
> 然後路恩感覺好強好厲害好神秘啊……（？
> 是說那個ft時間變成fc時間了（什麼
> 總之繼續期待更新囉～


就是在講一些中二的話不信你問本人(欸
路恩的角色安排很傷腦袋很重要的喔，後面就知道了www
謝謝弦月回覆，我會努力的！




> 恭喜啪機更新~
> 
> 我找到錯字了AwA
> 
> 那些孩子的些
> 
> 
> 這結局太邪惡了拉(抗議
> 
> ...


其實你po文前的幾秒鐘我才剛改過錯字不過還是謝謝0w0(???
結果我這章更新完全沒提到這章吊胃口的東西耶糟糕(被砸碗
謝謝銀芽回覆和閱讀~繼續期待吧(?)

----------


## 帕格薩斯

第十三章　陰影

　　恍惚著的幻瞳，繼續回憶著往事。

　　還記得終於踏上旅途的自己，開始到處歷險。與小小的燭龍一起，小小的幻瞳靠著四處幫點忙與接簡單的小委託為生，還能夠有一點點積蓄。

　　「燭龍，你看！」在前往下一個城鎮的路上，幻瞳輕聲呼喚著源神夥伴。

　　「怎麼……哇！」燭龍一現身，就被幻瞳突然一個撲抱，嚇到了。

　　而少年手中正抓著一個盒子，興高采烈地說著話。

　　「剛剛委託人給的委託是這個！聽說，這是一種奇妙的道具，可以看自己想要觀察的地方，還能夠馬上看到想念的人耶。」

　　「好神奇！可是，沒有任何限制嗎？」燭龍。

　　「好像是說，只能用一次。」少年。

　　只有一次使用機會的寶物嗎？

　　「你有想念誰嗎？」燭龍歪頭。「這東西無論如何都有點太珍貴啦，小心在路上被打劫，盡快用掉會好一點。」

　　「想念？」

　　少年沉默了下來，良久，路上只有一人一龍沉默的前進，片語未發。

　　「我……」「那個……」

　　總算想開口時，話頭又撞在了一塊。

　　「你先說吧。」燭龍說。

　　「想念的，只有爸爸媽媽……」越講越小聲，少年有些低著頭。

　　依舊掛念著，連夢裡都會出現的，只有父母和故鄉。年紀還太小的他，不懂什麼是鄉愁，只知道自己只要一想到過去的生活，便會感到想哭。

　　「這樣啊……」其實早就猜得八九不離十，燭龍也沒有急著戳破，只是聽著幻瞳自己說出來。這麼小的孩子，也不會有什麼別的思念的對象。「那麼，既然都好久沒有回家了，你要不要……看看家裡的狀況呢？」

　　「好……」點了點頭，少年打開了手中盒子。一顆水珠狀的綠色晶體靜靜地躺在盒子中間的軟布上，如同珍貴的珠寶一般。

　　並不知道如何使用的少年，有些笨拙地用手指捏起晶珠，握在手心之中。

　　『應該是心裡想著家裡，就會看到吧？』幻瞳想。

　　微微瞇上眼的少年，只感覺神識一盪。嚇得睜眼的他，發現自己不在有著燭龍的原地。

　　卻也不在朝思暮想的故鄉景象裡。

　　眼前一片破敗。房屋傾頹殘破，路面颳起的風沙和著碎而不整的焦黑布塊飛揚而起，顯得荒涼而悲慘。

　　「這是，我的家嗎？」幻瞳傻愣著，試圖轉向其他方向。「我是不是……跑錯地方了？」

　　沒有人能夠回答。

　　少年莫名地感到焦躁起來。就在此時，眼角卻瞥見了一方還未傾倚的屋子殘跡。

　　亮紅色屋瓦、灰白色牆面，一旁的黑色窗戶下還有幼時的自己拿著蠟筆的塗鴉……是自己的家呀！

　　可是，為什麼城鎮裡沒有任何人在？到底發生了什麼事？

　　正要開始思考的他突然聽見了什麼聲音，下意識地往一旁一避。

　　嗶、嗶──兩個正在「飛動」的機械人，緩緩地經過幻瞳的視角所在的角落。

　　『機器人？』少年詫異地驚呼。

　　不遠處的廢墟有隻松鼠從樹梢一躍而下，跳到了地面的碎石礫上，發出了不小的聲音。

　　就在這一瞬間，兩個機械人同時轉向聲源方向，轟出了像是光束武器的攻擊。小松鼠連慘叫聲都來不及發出，就直接被攻擊得連殘渣都不剩。

　　少年嚇傻了。由於過度驚恐，直接從觀察著的狀態脫離了。

　　「幻瞳？幻瞳你怎麼了！」燭龍看見少年猛地睜開雙眼，神情驚恐著向後倒去，連忙以小小的身軀使力鼓翅著支撐住少年。

　　「不見了……大家都不見了……」少年恍惚地吐出不成句的話語。除了剛剛的景象令他驚嚇之外，還因為中止晶球的觀看模式而被精神反噬了。

　　自己的故鄉，被奇怪的機械人給毀掉了？

　　一想到剛才機器人那毫不眨眼的殺戮舉動，少年便感到更加恐懼。

　　所以，不管是爸媽或是村子裡的大家，是不是都已經……

　　「啊啊啊啊啊啊啊！」少年抱住頭，發出了崩潰的慘叫。

　　自己離開家的時間，其實也才不過快要第三個月而已。在自己離開家之後，就發生了這樣的事情嗎？

　　「冷靜下來啊！」燭龍也慌了，想要安撫少年的情緒，卻被突地起身的少年一把撞開。

　　「都是我！都是因為我走掉了！」

　　「爸爸媽媽跟大家，才會、才會……」

　　一定是因為自己沒有留下來，沒有想要保護爸媽和大家，才會遇到這種事情……

　　「我是個、殺人兇手……」

------

　　事後打聽到的消息指出，忘卻林地區東北方的村莊，被北方部落的矮人所遺棄的廢棄機械人群給破壞殆盡，截止事情發生的一個月後依然沒有任何生還的消息。

　　幻瞳小小的心中就這樣種下了陰影。他認為是自己離開了故鄉害死了所有人，都是因為自己的緣故，不然的話……

　　好幾年過去，心結依舊存在。即使幻瞳外見總是一副笑容滿面，隨和且熱心的模樣，其實心中的陰影並不小。

　　面對自己嗎？

　　出神的幻瞳，毫無防備的狀態下，面前突然出現了一個身影。

　　「是不是這樣子，就可以救大家了？」一個稚嫩的聲音，夾帶著哭得沙啞的音調，飄進了幻瞳的耳中。

　　是誰？

　　「因為是我的錯……。」

　　幻瞳回神過來一望，已經站在自己面前不到三公尺的，居然是……

　　年幼的自己，手中正顫巍巍地舉著一把匕首，朝自己而來。

　　「你想要怎麼救大家……？」不知怎地，幻瞳不但沒有任何想要應戰的意思，還回問著。

　　「那個聲音說，把你殺掉，我就可以讓爸爸媽媽都復活……」孩子既無辜且悲傷的話語，彷彿貫穿了幻瞳的思緒。

　　不可以啊！不可以……

　　遙遠的某處，有個聲音正聲嘶力竭的怒吼著，想要阻止著銀髮少年的舉動。

　　然而，幻瞳卻恍若未聞般，蹣跚地走向幼時的自己。

　　「如果這麼做能夠讓大家回來，那麼──」

　　「就動手吧，小時候的我自己。」

　　而在瘋狂地奔跑而來的白髮少年眼中，那個剛剛還想救自己的夥伴，腹部已經被刀刃貫穿，噴湧出了鮮紅的血液……

待續
-------
帕格的ft時間(ft是free talk, fc就是free chat都可以啦(?) )
嗨嗨我更新了！(被拖去打
最近絕讚大爆炸，說實在的啪嘰自己的狀況並不是很好……
因此，可能更新速度會稍慢一些，還請各位多包涵了……

----------


## 幻月狼仙

喔不我要死掉了啦qwqqq
小白快來救我qwqqq
啪嘰把我寫的超讚的\OwO/
超喜歡這樣的背景，可是身為二聖這樣太弱了啦qwqqq
這章根本專屬一篇，覺得愉悅～(欸你

----------


## 帕格薩斯

> 喔不我要死掉了啦qwqqq
> 小白快來救我qwqqq
> 啪嘰把我寫的超讚的\OwO/
> 超喜歡這樣的背景，可是身為二聖這樣太弱了啦qwqqq
> 這章根本專屬一篇，覺得愉悅～(欸你


會啦會啦沒那麼快（擺手（欸
沒有人一開始就是強者，也沒有說強大一定有什麼標準的喔０ｗ０
感謝回應，敬請繼續期待ｗｗｗｗ

----------


## 帕格薩斯

第十四章　硝煙

　　戰場邊緣。

　　帕格薩斯解決了艾德諾爾的分身後，態度一如往常地面對著少年。

　　然而艾德諾爾自己卻覺得有些不自在。頭有些低低的，只是跟著帕格的步伐走，完全沒有要抬頭看路的意思。

　　腦海中不斷閃過太刀橫斬而下，大量鮮血噴湧而出的畫面，還有帕格薩斯冷血的模樣，……

　　突然間，艾德諾爾一頭撞進了別人的懷裡。

　　「嗚……哇？」少年發出了愣愣的聲音，往上望。

　　「我才轉回來想跟你說甚麼而已，你怎麼就直接撞我了啊。」帕格薩斯也看著有著柔順橙髮的少年。「怎麼了？在擔心什麼嗎？」

　　「嗯……沒有。」艾德諾爾偏了偏頭。「只是在想……」

　　吞吞吐吐到一半，只想到有些牽強的藉口。

　　「那個……帕格，你不會擔心另一個自己很難對付之類的嗎？」

　　帕格聽見少年的話，稍微想了想。然後，伸手揉了揉少年的頭髮。

　　「很謝謝你會為我想到這個問題。」帕格笑了笑，那是種沒有雜質的溫暖笑容。「不過，其實我並不會有什麼對自己的擔憂或恐懼吧。」

　　沒有？

　　「因為，我覺得現在這樣，也挺好的……吧。」然而稍微頓了頓才說話的青年，此刻的臉上卻蒙上了層陰影。「能把家裡變成讓公會大家居住使用的地方，幫忙大家的伙食，還協助公會裡的一些事情。」

　　「我還有什麼好怨恨的呢？」

　　雖然是這麼說了，但是帕格的表情卻蒙上了些什麼複雜的東西。

　　艾德諾爾望著似乎徐緩著回應他的青年，好像察覺到了什麼。

　　「可是我覺得，你似乎並沒有認為這樣……」少年正要說話，卻突然見青年眼神爆出一陣戾氣。

　　帕格猛地抽出雙手利刃，在離艾德諾爾頭頂不到五公分的地方猛地一刺！

　　而後者也是一驚，連忙矮下身子並往一旁滾去。這才看見，原先自己所在位置的身後，一道標準的十字斬擊刀芒就這樣炸開。

　　「小心點。」帕格朝艾德諾爾瞥了眼，便重新面對猛然突襲的對象。

　　基本上從外貌能夠判斷是另一個帕格薩斯，穿著卻不大相同。一身輕甲明顯的經過戰火摧殘過，背後隨著風勢獵獵作響飄動著的深紅色披風與各種風格迥異的穿著，令一旁的艾德諾爾有些疑惑。

　　但是對青年來說，這樣的打扮，怎麼可能不知道？

　　這是當初帕格還在第一線異界擔任攻略組小隊長時的模樣啊！

　　「哦？原來還沒退化啊。」勾起冷笑，連說話時都隱隱帶著股硝煙味的青年對著面前的本體說道。「我還以為，在被從前線趕下來之後，會變得癡肥又頹廢呢，廢物。」

　　「如果那是你的希望，你自己胖就得了，敗類。」帕格薩斯回應，挑了挑眉毛。「倒是沒想過啊，你讓我明白了一件事，另一個我。」

　　「什麼？」

　　「以前的我真是……」青年勾起了一個對自己而言，久違了的表情。

　　艾德諾爾稍微瞪大了眼，往後退到較為安全的距離。

　　那是抹嗜血著的邪笑。

　　微微顫動著的雙刀上，竟滲出了肉眼勉強可見的細小鮮綠色液珠！青年身形一動，在對面的另一個自己能夠反應過來之前，猛然揮斬！

　　「……弱爆了啊！」

　　厲吼之中，群蝶飛舞一般的刀刃閃爍著妖冶的光芒，炸裂！

　　雖說此招便是白瞳在前些時間對付群怪的「蝶舞刃」，但是卻也不完全是如此。淬上毒藥的成對刃鋒，便是有「毒皇」之稱的特殊鬥氣。再加上蝶舞刃特殊的連斬，威力被增強了不只一點半點。

　　緊接著，便是一連串的金石交鳴之聲。

　　另一個帕格也不愧是還在前線舔血為生的時期，躲避過看似完美的攻擊之後，只是稍微抹去臉上的汗水便很快地做出反擊。幾乎是難以令人看清的，交戰在一起的兩個身影。

　　已經數不清究竟多少的招式，組合著交織出一連串不曾停下的轟鳴聲、碰撞聲。每一次的擊退、每一次的範圍招式，都帶著一股越來越明顯的情緒。

　　那就是，瘋狂！

　　原來這個看似是自甘平凡的青年，骨子裡是這樣的存在嗎？比起隨和的日常，充滿著戰意與狂暴的模樣才是真相？

　　「真是太有趣了吶。」隨意抹去頰邊的污血，毫不掩飾的殘虐笑意出現在帕格薩斯的臉上。「雖然還是太弱了……」

　　「我就是你，認清自己只是個弱者，也挺不錯的啊。」另一個帕格發出了幾聲沙啞的笑。「那就認命點，帶著遺憾和悔恨死吧。」

　　「彼此彼此，──」

　　兩個青年，風風火火地再度戰成一團。

　　正當艾德諾爾見狀要自己離去時，一個身影卻突然跌在自己面前。

　　嗯？橙髮少年嘟眼一瞧。

　　深棕色的髮色，虛握著的武器，與熟悉的短版黑色皮甲……

　　「伊默兒？」艾德諾爾皺眉，喊出名字的瞬間又覺得不對。

　　伊默兒不是離開戰場去找帕格薩斯他們來支援嗎？怎麼可能會出現在這裡？

　　「唷……」少女爬起身，一臉狼狽的打了招呼。「你是艾德諾爾的原型體對吧？」

　　原型體？

　　「是沒錯啊。」一邊回應，一面握緊手中拳刃的少年。

　　「我不會做什麼啦……別這樣子。」少女苦笑，搖了搖手。「既然我的原型體不在，即使我還有武器，我也沒有任何能攻擊的能力了。」

　　艾德諾爾半信半疑地歪了歪頭，眨了下眼。

　　「你願意聽我解釋嗎？」伊默兒嘆了口氣。

　　「解釋什麼？」

　　「為什麼會出現我們這些，根據你們這些原型體所複製出來的分身。」伊默兒說。「我可以暫時保證，分身們不會攻擊你。」

　　抿唇片刻，艾德諾爾總算是答應了。

　　然而眼光卻頻頻望向不遠處兩個瘋狂青年的修羅場。伊默兒望了望，噗哧一聲笑了出來。

　　「在擔心帕格嗎？」

　　艾德諾爾一僵。

　　「才沒有呢。」少年扁嘴。「只是有些在意，為什麼帕格以前會是這樣子。」

　　「你不知道嗎？」這下換伊默兒驚訝了。「公會裡的大家跟他自己都沒跟你講喔？」

　　搖頭搖頭。

　　「他自己是不會說的，哪天有機會去問問銀牙吧。」伊默兒認真。

　　「嗯。」艾德諾爾。

　　「那──既然你都擔心他了，我們就一起在旁邊觀戰吧？」伊默兒露出笑容，很乾脆的一屁股坐下。

　　「就說我不擔心他了……」艾德諾爾眉毛都擰成一塊了。不過話雖是這麼說，少年還是在稍微整理過衣服後坐下了。

　　明明交戰不過只是十分鐘左右的事，在重新檢視兩人時，情況卻又不一樣了。

　　雙方都傷痕累累，喘息著。握著刀刃的雙手發顫著，殘破著的衣物令青年的身體線條更加明顯，卻也更能看出身上的許多大小傷口。最令人怵目驚心的是，青年右腿上的巨大刀傷，與另一個青年已經消失的左手臂。

　　「喂你，也差不多強弩之末了吧？」披風幾乎裂解，僅用右臂抓著太刀的另一個帕格，口氣依然的囂張與挑釁。「好說歹說，你也知道自己的極限在哪裡吧，欸？」

　　「嘖，囉哩吧嗦的吵死人了。」帕格薩斯吐了口帶血的唾沫。「你也不看看你自己，只剩一隻手也不知道有什麼好囂張的。」

　　仔細一看可以發現，帕格的臉上，左眼被劃了一道斜斜的刀痕，還正滲著血。雖然看似還能站穩，但是微微抖動的腿卻能夠看的出來，也快要到了極限。

　　「反正還站的穩就好啊。」冷笑。

　　「那就繼續吧，戰到我們都站不起來為止。」本尊的冷哼。

　　「喝啊啊啊啊啊！」

　　粗啞的怒吼，同時自兩人口中迸裂。

　　誰都能看得出來，這是兩人的最末之戰……

　　待續。

帕格的ｆｔ時間
哇啦哇啦哇啦這裡是快被自己坑死的帕格！！
坑越來越像蜂窩了我覺得我正在慢性自殺（。
在一邊煩惱著七段顯示器到底有多該死的狀況下更新了這篇～
以上，感謝大家的包含和閱讀了喔，大家都是天使０ｗ０／

----------


## 幻月狼仙

這一章是帥到爆炸的啪嘰！
我還以為會看到我死掉（咬手帕
還有差點被爆頭的艾德嚇死惹QWQ
我也好期待路恩到底是做了甚麼OWO！
既然這麼期待只好努力敲碗了（敲碗（不

----------


## 帕格薩斯

> 這一章是帥到爆炸的啪嘰！
> 我還以為會看到我死掉（咬手帕
> 還有差點被爆頭的艾德嚇死惹QWQ
> 我也好期待路恩到底是做了甚麼OWO！
> 既然這麼期待只好努力敲碗了（敲碗（不


欸我本來就超帥超強的啊(幹自己講
這篇你就死了開心嗎(搶手帕(((((
大家都很帥大家都很好啊嘿嘿嘿~
路恩喔，藏鏡人(放屁
然後你的碗到底敲破幾個了(蛤
啊總而言之感謝閱讀與回應wwwwww(語無倫次

----------


## 帕格薩斯

第十五章　悔恨

　　自己要死了嗎？

　　幻瞳逐漸渙散的思緒中，飄飄悠悠地只有一個想法。

　　雖然似乎是聽見了白櫻的喊叫聲，自己的靈魂卻彷彿不斷地沉入水中般，感官逐漸模糊。連是不是幻覺，都無法確定。

　　原本還正與另一個自己交戰的他，肯定是贏了吧。

　　在幻瞳的意識完全消散前，口中緩緩流瀉而出的只剩破碎的語句。

　　「你沒事……真是太好了……」

　　意識隨著身體，化作了破碎的白光。

------

　　稍早。

　　「幻瞳！」

　　白櫻怒吼著，聲音中甚至夾雜著些許哭音。

　　如果自己早些時候沒有因為疏忽警戒，導致幻瞳為了救自己而重傷──是不是，就不會害他被精神魔法影響？

　　跪在已經倒地的銀髮少年身邊，白櫻的表情充斥著不甘心，更是充滿著自責。看著對方的眼神逐漸渙散，自己卻什麼也做不到。

　　不僅僅是夥伴而已了啊，不管是那時候、還是這樣的困境中，幻瞳為了自己所做的一切，……

　　銀髮少年的身體，漸漸飛散成碎片之前，一句依稀能聽見的話語，正式擊碎了白櫻的理智。

　　「你沒事……真是太好了……」

　　沒事？沒事嗎？

　　「一點也不好……啊啊啊啊啊啊！」白櫻怒吼出聲，眼眶中不知何時凝聚的淚水，滑下雙頰。抓著鐮刀站起身子，白髮少年的眼神前所未有的認真。

　　剛剛本來還在的另一個小幻瞳，不知何時不見了。但是白櫻感覺得到，只不過是潛行在附近而已。

　　已經好久沒有這樣的憤怒了。

　　轉了個刀花將鐮刀背上肩膀，白髮少年的腳步輕點，很快地消失在原地。

＊＊＊＊＊
　　白櫻心中惦記的，那時候──將近五年前的事了。

　　大雪嶺。

　　白雪皚皚、總給人冰冷感的此地，戰火沖天。

　　教廷與黑騎士旗下的爪牙正式起了衝突之後，往日的北國美景不再。取而代之的是，張牙舞爪的各類魔物們與教廷聯合軍，互相廝殺見血的場面。

　　由眾多啟源使者組成的許多公會，也紛紛組織了精銳到前線參戰。當人民百姓的安危乃至於整個世界的和平，維繫在這些戰役之中時，便已經不容許他們有任何的私心或苟且心態。當然，若是沒有所屬公會，只要有助教廷一臂之力的勇氣與力量，也能夠進入前線。

　　這天，南方的摩里蘭村傳來了急報，有許多的骨骸大舉入侵了村莊，原本的守軍遭到致命性的打擊，人數銳減了將近三分之二。

　　「原本的人數就不多了啊。」聯合公會A組的領袖，來自「群獸領域」公會的帕格薩斯，一面端詳著手中的羊皮紙一邊皺著眉頭說道。

　　「也才區區一百個守軍，教廷這次沒預料到他們會從那裏嘗試突破吧。」A組另一公會的副手，搖了搖頭。

　　「誰曉得。」帕格撇嘴。在場的公會代表中，就他最年輕，卻沒有人敢質疑他的意見。代表著整個群獸領域，戰功彪炳的帕格薩斯，在大戰開始前就以隻身一人的力量，突圍進入黑騎士的某個大型研究據點。不僅將所有的研究物品交給了教廷，也做下了令整個米德爾大陸都震驚的事件。

　　研究據點的整整三百五十名士兵，全部被他一個不留的殺光了。

　　這樣的作風，雖然引起了眾多人的反彈。但是對當地正在受苦的無辜住民而言，這樣的舉動簡直是救贖。

　　帶著這樣充滿著輿論與冷血的風格，如今決戰的時分，根本不敢有人有忤逆他的念頭。

　　在討論出戰略後，帕格回到了本隊的營帳中，準備出發。

　　「決定好怎麼做了嗎？隊長。」自家公會的隊員之一──銀髮少年，幻瞳，望著面色有些冷淡的帕格。

　　「那些廢物根本不願意以身犯險，說到底還是要其他人笨鳥先飛。」冷哼一聲，推了推眼睛旁垂落的帽帶，帕格刷地一聲拔刀出鞘。在眾小隊成員的注視之中，俐落地清理刀鋒。「嘛，簡單來說，就是貪生怕死。」

　　「決議結果呢？」副隊長路恩，平淡的問。

　　「對啊，不會又要我們開路吧。」抓了抓亂七八糟的頭髮，也是隊員之一的銀牙挑起眉毛。

　　「銀牙你說的沒錯，就是要我們走第一個。」帕格嗤了一聲。「預計五分鐘後發隊，大家好好準備吧。」

　　鏘地一聲收刀入鞘，眼神依舊冰冷的青年站起身子，走出帳篷。

　　「真是的，又要跑第一個……」幻瞳傻笑了下。

　　「也沒什麼不好。」銀牙爽朗一笑。調整完弓弦之後，看起來心情非常好的他，悠閒地翹著腳晃呀晃。「你想想，我們可以第一個挑選戰利品喔？」

　　最好是可以有什麼可愛點還是漂亮點的小東西，可以送給隔壁村的某個小女孩……

　　這樣的話就太美好了。

　　「你是沒說錯啦。」幻瞳望著嘿嘿笑的某人。「但是你要不要擦一下嘴角的口水啊……企圖太明顯了……」

------

　　十分鐘後。

　　以群獸領域小隊為首，聯合A隊的眾人自東側鄰近巨石堆放地的突破口開始進攻。

　　眾人眼前的摩里蘭村，房屋阡陌間陡然冒出了許多大小不一、面貌嚇人的骷髏兵，張牙舞爪地朝眾人撲來。

　　「啊這有什麼好怕的啊，……」一個其他公會的成員，一邊這樣叫囂著一面衝向骷髏兵陣行中較為鬆散的地方。然而就在帕格薩斯正要訓斥其歸隊時，一支支由暗黑元素匯聚而成的箭矢，呼嘯著朝本隊飛射而來。

　　處在本隊之前、擅自離開隊伍的那位公會成員，連慘叫也還沒發出便被萬箭貫身，化為了雪地上一具殘破不堪的屍體。

　　而在一陣令人牙酸的吱嘎聲後，屍體變成了新的骷髏兵，爬起身來加入了後方的骷髏軍。

　　「這什麼邪門的玩意。」帕格一面甩出刀刃，一邊低聲說道。很快地扭頭向後，吶喊道：「第一小隊向前、二、三小隊後方火力掩護、第四小隊提供治療與輔助、第五、六小隊待命！現在，發動攻擊吧！」

　　「收到！」眾小隊成員吶喊，紛紛不敢大意地分散開來。

　　究竟聯合A隊的眾人，命運究竟為何？

　　待續。

------
帕格der ft時間
大家晚安早安午安啊這裡是失智的啪嘰(所以呢
在多重nerf的狀況下我居然生了這一章，すごいね★☆(洗咧工三小
究竟白櫻能不能幫幻瞳報仇呢？究竟幻瞳跟白櫻之間嘿嘿嘿好基的的邂逅與羈絆是什麼呢？
等下一章繼續看下去吧(歡樂臉
好咧睡覺~~~~~~~~~~(被追殺

----------


## 艾德諾爾

幻瞳終於和我一起成為死一次小夥伴了( • ̀ω•́ )（驕傲什麼
　　白櫻接下來挺適合來個華麗又中二的報仇和英雄救美www

　　話說過去的帕格也太殺了，說話真不留情
　　然後過去的大家在前線感覺都相當厲害呢(^ρ^)/（？

　　趕文真是辛苦了（拍拍
　　我在旁邊看一邊覺得好累一邊覺得怎麼能有人失智成這樣( ˘•ω•˘ )（壞

----------


## 幻月狼仙

結果還是死掉啦QwQQQ
快恭喜我成為本作第二位死掉的(X
好心疼小白呦QwQQQ
雙方的關係真是越來越令獸遐想了（？）
連啪嘰的ft裡都出現怪怪的東西了www

----------


## 月光銀牙

(擦口水

恭喜啪機更新，然後我會再接再厲的敲啪機的碗AwA

是說，啪機一人斬殺了那麼多人，是不是因為沒吃到雞排?(迷之音:那是你才會

祝靈感源源不絕

以上

----------


## 帕格薩斯

> 幻瞳終於和我一起成為死一次小夥伴了( • ̀ω•́ )（驕傲什麼
> 　　白櫻接下來挺適合來個華麗又中二的報仇和英雄救美www
> 
> 　　話說過去的帕格也太殺了，說話真不留情
> 　　然後過去的大家在前線感覺都相當厲害呢(^ρ^)/（？
> 
> 　　趕文真是辛苦了（拍拍
> 　　我在旁邊看一邊覺得好累一邊覺得怎麼能有人失智成這樣( ˘•ω•˘ )（壞


死一次也這麼開心，這是什麼妖術(
然後我也覺得有點兇耶，但是超帥(自肥
不會辛苦啦，你陪我比較辛苦啦，然後不要再賣我失智啦(淚奔
感謝閱讀，感謝回覆~(蹭蹭蹭蹭蹭蹭蹭蹭




> 結果還是死掉啦QwQQQ
> 快恭喜我成為本作第二位死掉的(X
> 好心疼小白呦QwQQQ
> 雙方的關係真是越來越令獸遐想了（？）
> 連啪嘰的ft裡都出現怪怪的東西了www


白櫻會復仇der，白櫻王子復仇記desu
盡量想吧AwA(不
就只是自然發展_(:3
謝謝閱讀和回覆喔~下次會讓你死得更帥的
(被砸鋼碗




> (擦口水
> 
> 恭喜啪機更新，然後我會再接再厲的敲啪機的碗AwA
> 
> 是說，啪機一人斬殺了那麼多人，是不是因為沒吃到雞排?(迷之音:那是你才會
> 
> 祝靈感源源不絕
> 
> 以上


(關愛一地口水
可能不是雞排，是被餓出來的(大食怪(X
不要一直敲碗，我會幻聽(蛤
謝謝鼓勵和留言喔~

----------


## 帕格薩斯

第十六章　莽撞

　　五年前的大雪嶺，被占據的摩里蘭村。

　　第一小隊，也就是來自群獸領域的隊員們，開始了第一次的衝鋒。

　　銀牙一記旋舞閃，就這樣毫無預警地衝入了敵方大陣仗的骷髏之中。一旁的帕格俐落地遁至邊緣，也來勢洶洶地滾進一旁不同顏色的骷髏堆裡。

　　「什麼啊？」後方的第二、三小隊，發出了不理解的大喊。但是過沒多久，眾人又再度收了聲。

　　雖然弄得一身雪，但一身殺氣猛然炸裂的帕格，甚至令一旁的骷髏晃了幾晃。

　　不過這也是他們骨頭人生中的最後動作。

　　帶著狂暴氣息的紫雷流竄著，一躍滯空的少年刀刃上纏繞著電蛇，不知為何卻出現在十數名骷髏後方，還逸著一絲絲肉眼難以察覺的冰元素。

　　飛散若繁華落盡、紛舞如瑞雪飄旋，「散華雪」。

　　然而與一般雙刀冒險者不同的是，這記散華雪連出招的姿勢與劈砍動作都看不見。有的只是……

　　令人忍不住皺眉的骨骼摩擦聲四處響起，夾帶著護甲與武器的落地聲也此起彼落。整排帕格身後十隻骷髏兵與六隻冰霜憎惡者，連嘶叫聲也沒發出就成了眾多的骨塊。

　　然而既然是不死軍團，怎麼可能這麼容易料理？

　　「後面的，會火焰技能的就炸那些碎塊！」帕格頭也不回的低吼著下令，隨即繼續進入敵陣。

　　即使技能再怎麼強勢，本身的屬性既然相同，攻擊的效果便有折扣。後方的火力支援聽見了指示，忙不迭地開始新一波的火力轟炸。

　　銀牙聽見呼喊，望向帕格因為高速移動而令人眼花撩亂的深紅色披風，苦笑了下。

　　雖然總是如此莽撞，但是包含他之外的小隊眾人，都相信著他們的隊長。雖然意外地有些沒耐心，但是在打仗與戰鬥上，戰略可是縝密的很。

　　「別又莫名其妙受傷了啊，兄弟。」銀牙輕聲地說，隨即厲起眼來望向一段距離外持續接近的眾骷髏兵們，與其中較為高大，渾身散發著黑氣的冥黑送葬者。

　　「以為距離遠了點，老子就怕了你們這些沒長肉的傢伙嗎？」

　　銀牙露出了與平時安靜外表不同的笑容。取下背後的金色長弓，雙手刀刃收回鞘中，倒是有模有樣地彎起弓來。

　　許多人只知道他大收大闊，豪邁的雙刀，卻都不曉得其實他的弓技也十分驚人。

　　憑空出現的深色箭矢似是顫動著，在銀牙的弓弦上一波波地釋放著令人不舒服的力量。

　　附著了幾乎不可能操縱的混沌之氣，即使只有幾縷髮絲不到的量，卻也本能地能令周遭為之驚懼。

　　笑容一勾，只見他開始踏著奇妙的步伐，居然是達到了槍砲類武器般連射的速度──已經數不清飛射而去的究竟是三重矢、蝕毒箭，還是……

　　就在小隊間互相配合，開始清剿的為數眾多的骷髏時，卻有個身影突地衝過了第一小隊眾人的推進前線。

　　眾人只覺眼前一花，便看見了橫披著的彎曲刃面飛射出了奇異的黑色火球，掃向了前方的骷髏。

　　鐮刀？誰？

　　正將一具骷髏的脖子扭斷掐碎的帕格薩斯，猛地爆出威壓。

　　「哪隻老鼠敢給我闖來前面的，給我滾出來。」

　　不知何時出鞘的太刀，就這樣勾起了什麼人的衣領，將不速之客給提了起來。

　　是個有著白色短髮的小少年，此刻正有些驚恐地掙扎著。手中抓著的鐮刀柄，還晃呀晃的。

　　「說啊！怎麼，是啞巴嗎！」帕格薩斯正殺到一半便被打斷，如此怒吼時似乎連雙眼都快噴出火來。「給我報上名字來。」

　　「嗚……」望著後方的二、三小隊繼續向前推進著，害怕地到處張望的小少年發出一聲嗚噎。「夜……夜落，白櫻……」

　　「你不是公會的人吧？啊？」盯著還年幼的闖入者，帕格一點耐性也沒有。「你知不知道這樣子，會害死更多人？年紀這麼小，也敢無視軍規擅闖前線？」

　　「嗚、啊啊……」白櫻嚇哭了。

　　「你想不想死！說啊！」帕格。

　　「不、不要……」一邊哭聲音也一邊發抖的小少年。

　　就在這時候，帕格還要繼續責罵時，幻瞳走向前。

　　「你……」

　　「隊長，別這樣子……」幻瞳將一隻手放到帕格肩上。「冷靜，他只不過是個孩子而已啊……」

　　「孩子又如何？什麼都不懂的小孩，只不過是沙包、是累贅！」帕格甩開幻瞳的手，怒吼。「只因為這個拖油瓶，就要拖著幾十幾百條人命送死嗎！」

　　幻瞳咬了咬牙。

　　「隊長，我知道這麼做可能會讓你無法原諒我。」幻瞳輕哼口氣。「這個孩子，就由我來帶領吧。」

　　「有什麼過錯與困擾，由我負責。」

＊＊＊＊＊＊

　　回到裂縫之中，鎏戰著的眾人所在之處。

　　「你會害怕嗎？」帕格薩斯戰鬥的地方旁邊，分身的伊默兒側著頭問。「另一個自己，還有大家能不能贏的這件事情。」

　　艾德諾爾抿了抿唇。

　　怎麼可能不怕啊。超出自己理解之外的存在與敵人，隊友們一個個的受傷，甚至自己也一度死去……

　　於是橙髮少年老老實實地點點頭。

　　「誠實的好孩子。」伊默兒笑了下。「確實呢──這樣的機制，是要讓大家打敗自己心中的恐懼。更進一步的說，是為了變強。」

　　「變強？」艾德諾爾呆呆地重複著詞語。

　　「再怎麼強大的力量與身體，也必須要有足夠強健的靈魂與精神力。」伊默兒解釋著。「有些人看見的是曾經犯過的錯，也有些人會面對過去最不想面對的回憶，甚至就是自己。」

　　「但是無論具現出了怎麼樣的存在，我們這些根據你們原型體而出現的分身，誕生的目的就是被你們毀滅。」

　　「因為我們再怎麼與你們相似，也無法成為完全跟你們一樣的存在。」

　　有些複雜？

　　艾德諾爾似懂非懂地晃了晃腦袋，望著伊默兒。

　　「聽得懂嗎？」

　　「應該吧……」

　　「那我繼續囉？後面你們會遇到的是……」

　　剛剛分神，把注意力放回場上的艾德諾爾，突然驚恐地一顫。伊默兒見狀很快地住口不提，與少年一同望向場內。

　　戰況異常慘烈的兩個帕格薩斯，似乎已經分出勝負了……？

　　「這樣的軟弱，……」另一個帕格薩斯，連話也說不清楚了。

　　「就是因為知道……有更多事情要顧慮，想得周全時，也能……保護自己所愛的其他事物……」帕格本尊死死撐著，擠出了更多字來。

　　「嘖……」

　　就在伊默兒與艾德諾爾的注視下，兩個勉強站著的青年，以最後的力氣各自將刀刃刺入了對方的胸膛。

　　「我講的話比你多……是我贏了……」

　　「嘴砲也這麼爽……白癡嗎……」

　　兩個帕格薩斯，同時化為了飛散的光芒。

　　待續

帕格的ｆｔ時間
失失失失失智！咚滋咚滋！（爆炸
安安大家好這是快要寫到yeeeeee點的啪嘰啾咪噠(壞了
這個章節我還是好愛我自己喔怎麼辦~~
(被拖去圍毆
欸黑我才不會說因為幻瞳跟妹子照相是一種背叛所以這張不寫他跟白櫻的玫瑰花泡泡(你還是寫了
好啦就這樣哇啦哇啦(幹

----------


## 艾德諾爾

正太白櫻感覺好可愛<3
　　不過被以前的帕格這麼一罵，心裡應該會有陰影吧
　　相對地，幻瞳應該就是救贖了w
　　難怪兩人之間有這麼深的情誼(*ˇωˇ*人)（欸

　　除了帕格很搶戲以外，銀牙也相當帥氣呢
　　尤其是那一句貼心的叮嚀(*´∀`)~♥

　　最後吐槽一下，大哥尼都要死惹居然還有力氣說這種話www

----------


## 幻月狼仙

原來啪嘰還打算讓我在死嘛QwQQQ
我才沒有背叛QwQQQ
啪嘰甚麼時候出角一起拍拍ˋwˊ
伊默兒也說了些讓人不解的話啊OAO
啪嘰感覺超可怕的QwQQQ
不過怎麼也死掉了啦QAQQQ
還有究竟我的弓比較強還是銀芽呢（？）

----------


## 夜落白櫻

來喔來喔大家排隊領便當喔（不是
啪嘰最近真的是便當大放送啊（住口
總之希望我不會成為下一個便當人（那是啥
繼續期待下一章！（拿著眾多碗盤開始敲

----------


## 帕格薩斯

> 正太白櫻感覺好可愛<3
> 　　不過被以前的帕格這麼一罵，心裡應該會有陰影吧
> 　　相對地，幻瞳應該就是救贖了w
> 　　難怪兩人之間有這麼深的情誼(*ˇωˇ*人)（欸
> 
> 　　除了帕格很搶戲以外，銀牙也相當帥氣呢
> 　　尤其是那一句貼心的叮嚀(*´∀`)~♥
> 
> 　　最後吐槽一下，大哥尼都要死惹居然還有力氣說這種話www


陰影也要克服啊，人家可是中二聖帥(欸
還有你的重點哪裡怪怪der啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊(
感謝飼主der回復<3
還有最後我回一下，*這樣超帥的好不好*(自重




> 原來啪嘰還打算讓我在死嘛QwQQQ
> 我才沒有背叛QwQQQ
> 啪嘰甚麼時候出角一起拍拍ˋwˊ
> 伊默兒也說了些讓人不解的話啊OAO
> 啪嘰感覺超可怕的QwQQQ
> 不過怎麼也死掉了啦QAQQQ
> 還有究竟我的弓比較強還是銀芽呢（？）


跟妹子拍照好好喔(被揍
伊默的話裡是有深意的喔~~(燦(
然後我如此和藹可親，你看到的都是假的，假的(你夠
總而言之想要知道你和銀芽誰比較攻......呃抱歉是弓箭誰比較厲害，以後我就會稍微交代了ˇ ˇ(
感謝閱讀與回覆哦~




> 來喔來喔大家排隊領便當喔（不是
> 啪嘰最近真的是便當大放送啊（住口
> 總之希望我不會成為下一個便當人（那是啥
> 繼續期待下一章！（拿著眾多碗盤開始敲


你敲！你再敲！(拿便當盒砸(你
我最近很缺錢沒辦法亂砸便當啦乖(
感謝期待哈(揍(慢著
你這樣會害我思考你要不要也死幾遍看看(住手啊啊啊啊
然後也感謝你der回應和閱讀囉~~

----------


## 帕格薩斯

第十七章　回溯

　　青年死亡的瞬間，其實一點想法也沒有。

　　啟源使者不死個一兩次是不太可能的事情，帕格甚至因為這種熟悉的感覺而露出了苦笑。

　　而在外界看到飛散的光芒，朝向邊緣地帶的重生區域散去之時，意識則是被帶到了等待重生前的詭異空間。

　　「沒想到朕才剛回來看看就看到有趣的畫面啦。」

　　「王，請您務必注意空間的狀況。」

　　「好啦。……哎呀，這傢伙注意到我們了。」

　　正當帕格注意到奇怪對話的發源地時，他看見了兩道人影。

　　「你們是誰……？」

　　無法發出聲音的帕格，努力的發出意念。

　　「你可以理解成異世界的入侵者唷。」其中一個聲音嘿嘿一笑，回答了像是玩笑的答案。

　　「王。」另一個較為平穩的聲音出聲，像是在規勸。

　　「你們要做什麼……」帕格繼續追問，因為真的太奇怪了。他從來沒有碰過，這種詭異的狀況。

　　「我們是來觀光的啊，矮子。」帶著笑意的聲音理所當然地回答，還加了甚麼不妙的稱呼。「其實我可以考慮捐身高給你的，你看看五公分如何。」

　　「王……」平穩的聲音貌似也愣住了。

　　「去你的咧！！！」帕格意識到其中一個聲音居然在調侃自己，氣得差點沒吐血……不過，靈魂體倒也吐不出什麼來。

　　而在內心快要火山爆發的瞬間，眼前忽然的一陣白光，就這樣將他帶回了裂縫之中。

　　青年在戰場旁的重生處復活了，卻沒看到另一個自己的身影。

　　「我的部分就這樣結束了啊。」甩去方才的不快感，青年苦笑了下。

　　「帕格！」不遠處跑來的艾德，高聲喊叫著，一面朝青年衝來。「還好嗎！贏了對不對！」

　　艾德諾爾是真的很擔心帕格薩斯的狀況。

　　「那當然啊，也不看看我是誰。」帕格勾笑，還撥了撥瀏海。不過當他看見跟在艾德諾爾不遠處走來的伊默兒，眉頭皺了皺。

　　「咦……」「先別打我喔，我可不會攻擊你們。再說，你們都完成了各自的挑戰，我也沒理由對你們幹嘛。」伊默兒搖搖手，打斷了對方的問句。

　　「不愧是伊默，我都沒說你就知道我在想什麼了。」青年抹抹臉。「既然你現在不涉入戰鬥，那現在戰況如何啊？」

　　伊默兒眨眨眼。

　　「原型體與分身的戰鬥之中，目前正在戰鬥的有弦月和哈特，暫時無法戰鬥的是幻瞳，退出戰鬥的有我的原型體。所以場面上結束戰鬥的，加上你們，還有艾萊、白櫻、路恩和白瞳，所以快要結束了呢。」

　　艾萊結束戰鬥了？

　　艾德諾爾思考著。記得自己重生的時候，帕格及時趕到把另一個自己斬殺了。但是並沒有看見艾萊……

　　「對了，艾萊的結束方式，很有他的風格哦。」

＊＊＊＊＊

　　在當初的火靈招來之後，各自重傷的分身艾德諾爾與艾萊維亞拉，狀態極其狼狽。少年陰沉著臉，居然是趁著魔法咒語幾秒的冷卻之中，一個猛衝逃離了施咒範圍。

　　艾萊咬了咬牙。等回到公會後，自己一定得再多多精進才行啊……

　　重傷的另一個自己，卻是露出了笑容。

　　「原來進步這麼多了嗎？」笑容不含一絲陰霾，甚至是充滿著鼓舞的感覺。「已經不會後悔，選擇了輔助隊友了吧？」

　　「當然不會。」艾萊回應著，絲毫不敢大意的望著對方。「頂多要小心自己不要突然死掉而已嘛，哈哈。」

　　「收回前言，感覺沒什麼進步的說。」

　　「……好傷心。」

　　「我也很傷心，原來還是補『屍』。」

　　「我真的要哭囉。」

　　另一個自己沒有再回應，卻是坐了下來。在這劍拔弩張的時刻，這麼突兀的舉動令艾萊一愣。

　　「還是繼續泡茶吧，不想動了。」

　　「我突然對我自己也很失望怎麼辦。」

　　「習慣就好？」

　　一邊說著，兩人都坐下來泡茶了，簡直是故態復萌。然而重傷的另一個艾萊苦笑了下，卻沒接過泡好的茶水。

　　「你不喝嗎？」艾萊問。

　　「不了，我覺得我現在很好。」

　　「咦？」

　　對方伸手放在艾萊的肩膀上。

　　「你已經有能力可以保護自己和守護隊友了，這樣子就夠了。」那是一抹滿足的笑容。「補師之間真的要戰鬥的話，光補自己就會讓雙方打個沒完沒了，而你也累了吧。」

　　「是你贏了，要繼續努力啊我。」

　　在艾萊維亞拉的注視下，肩上的重量逐漸變輕的同時，他看見分身的自己漸漸消逝成光點。

　　「……謝謝……」

＊＊＊＊＊

　　幻瞳以為自己死掉了。可是當他發現自己身處的不是重生前的異空間時，愣了不只一點半點。

　　「白櫻……？」銀髮少年發現，自己所在的地方，是帳篷之內。外頭依稀傳來的風雪呼嘯，與一旁白髮小少年平穩的呼吸聲，提醒著他現在到底在何處。

　　大雪嶺的教廷軍營地。

　　這是五年前，剛遇到白櫻的那個時候嗎……？自己明明該是在裂縫之中，與夥伴們在異空間面對另一個自己才對……

　　幻瞳抿唇，抓緊了覆蓋在自己身上的被子一角。還有些昏沉的腦袋，努力的分析著現況。

　　先別論自己會在此處此時的理由了，重點是該如何回去？

　　「呼姆……」一旁的白櫻倒是睡的很舒服的樣子，口齒不清地講著夢話。「跟、跟尼縮唷……我、我可是，拯救世界的，英雄捏……」

　　幻瞳聽著這樣的童言童語，忍不住露出了溫暖的笑容。

　　雖然說還是憂心忡忡，但是還是得處理眼前的問題。依照自己的推斷，應該是準備要解決寒霜怪物的前夕。然而想要細想，卻想不起當時的一些細節了。

　　望著依稀透入帳篷的熙微晨光，輕嘆了口氣。翻身轉向另一方向，卻看見一雙鬼靈精怪的紅色雙眼。

　　「大哥哥早安！」小少年很有精神地喊道。

　　「噓，其他人還在睡覺。」幻瞳笑了下，卻是拍了拍活力充沛的白櫻。「都說了叫我幻瞳就好，不是什麼大哥哥的。」

　　「那我要叫你瞳葛格。」有些發音不標準，白櫻鼓了鼓臉。「因為你們隊長好可怕，哥哥要保護我喔。」

　　在幻瞳當時的求情之後，帕格薩斯才勉強同意白櫻暫時作為群獸領域的候補隊員加入隊伍。但是，必須聽從幻瞳與自己的指示行動，否則就不會有任何轉圜空間了。

　　「隊長……你的意思不會是？」還記得一旁的銀牙傻傻地問道。

　　「反正前線死一兩個人，也不會有人懷疑，是吧。」帕格薩斯露出了難得的溫暖笑容，卻說著令人毛骨悚然的話。

　　……所以，自己得帶好這孩子。

　　「當然會保護你，但是也要聽話喔。」幻瞳笑了，伸手揉了下對方柔順的白髮。「既然醒了，等等記得要趕快整裝，跟上大家喔。」

　　「知道了！」

　　待續。



帕格的失智ｆｔ時間ˇˇ（
整整2個月10天，yeeeee。(
如此崩潰的我(抹臉n遍
這次終於更新了，讓各位久等真的非常非常的對不起......(鞠躬90度
先感謝願意這樣等待我的大家，也感謝看到此處的你們_(:3
下次更新又不知道是什麼時候了(淚目
回去畫委託囉(

----------


## 艾德諾爾

不要再寫私心了，大大www
　　罵矮子這點真的太壞了( ˘•ω•˘ )
　　要不是在這種情況下遇到，早就打起來了吧？

　　艾萊贏的方式真的太有他的個性了
　　也算是得到自己的認同呢(`･∀･)b

　　至於幻瞳的部分，這便當好像不是你的（拿走（繼續吃便當（咦
　　小白櫻各種賣萌耶♥(´∀` )人
　　對比之下，過去的帕格根本大魔王（何

----------


## 幻月狼仙

嗚啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊~((叫屁
小白好可愛好可愛好可愛~((發病

然後以前的啪嘰好可怕( ˘•ω•˘ )

\恭喜艾萊大突破/

究竟以前發生了甚麼好期待啊!!!((敲......((被打
期待下一張!!!

----------


## 夜落白櫻

我怎麼可以帥成這樣，我愛我自己(閉嘴
葛格尼看看尼們隊長豪恐怖（說話
話說我怎麼聞到一股便當人人有的味道
總之啪嘰，我吃完了
......我還要吃!!!加油把文章生出來!!!!

----------

